# Marathon Bike Festival Riva



## garfieldIV (12. April 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob die Marathonstrecke in Riva schon ausgeschildert ist, bzw. ob man die Strecke irgendwo als GPS-Daten runterladen kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## tantemucki (13. April 2007)

Hallo!
Die Strecken sind noch nicht ausgeschildert. Für GPS fragst Du vielleicht mal beim Stanciu nach, http://www.bike-gps.com/
Aber die Strecken kann man auch sehr gut nach Karte fahren, die Höhenprofile sind ja auch schon online.

Schönen Gruß
Angie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garfieldIV (16. April 2007)

Danke für die Antwort,

hab gestern versucht mit einem Spezl die Ronda Grande nachzufahren. Nur mit Karte, denn ausgeschildert war immer noch nichts.

Für jemanden, der schon sehr oft am Gardasee war, ist das vielleicht relativ einfach, für uns war's jedoch eine ziemliche Sucherei. Einigermaßen hat's dann doch geklappt.

Meine Meinung zur Strecke:

Nach Einrollen heftige Rampen auf Kopfsteinpflaster, dann jedoch angenehme Steigung auf Teer, bei der man seinen Rhytmus fahren kann.

Auf der Abfahrt sind zeilweise nicht ungefährliche Passagen, bei denen es im Rennen sicher Staus gibt, da dort einige Fahrer schieben werden (wehe es regnet, dann wird's bitter).
Einige Abzweige haben wir wohl übersehen, so dass unsere Abfahrt zum Schluss auf Teer verlief, was lt. Höhenprofil Trail sein sollte.

Dann geht's unschwierig weiter nach Laghel, aber die kurze Abfahrt nach Ceniga hat's wieder in sich.
Das Zeitlimit von 3h ist bis zu dieser Stelle für mich als Durchschnittsfahrer knapp bemessen. Man sollte besser keine größere Panne haben. sonst wird's nichts mit der Grande.

Dann folgen einige fiese Steigungen mit tiefem Schotter bis Pietramurata, die ganz schön Körner rauben.

Den folgenden Teeranstieg haben wir noch gefunden, aber dann kannten wir uns nicht mehr aus und sind auf Radwegen zurück nach Riva (insegesamt dann nur 2200 Hm).

Was haltet Ihr von der Strecke?

Grüße

P.S.Werde wohl mit Trinkrucksack fahren, da ich über 4 Liter getrunken habe und einiges an Anstiegen ausließ. Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## lens83 (18. April 2007)

hi garfield,

interessanter bericht.

hab vor 2 wochen auch versucht die ronda grande abzufahren. allerdings war ich noch nie am gardasee zum biken und ab san giovanni al monte bin ich mich dann ziemlich verfahren. war auch schon später nachmittag und hatte daher nicht besonders viel zeit um herumzusuchen.  

also ich muss sagen zumindest der erste anstieg ist für mich schon mal enttäuschend. gerade im bikeparadies garda sollte schon zumindest eine forststraße drinn sein. insgesamt sind ja 60% asphalt anteil...hallo??

die angegebenen höhenmeter auf der hp glaub ich allerdings noch nicht so ganz, obwohl mir auf nachfrage per mail versichert wurde, dass sie stimmen. ich mein, schau dir mal bspw die ronda piccola an. da ist der anstieg nach san giovanni mit ~1100hm und dann noch 2-3 kleine hüpfer mit insgesamt max 400hm. ich komm da nicht auf die angegebenen 1800hm.

ich werde nur mit normaler trinkflasche fahren. sind ja immerhin 4 verpflegunsstellen. die sollten schon ausreichen.


----------



## Adrenalino (18. April 2007)

Hi,

die Strecke entspricht der Strecke aus 2002 und davor, d.h. es wird für technisch nicht so geübte vor allem auf den Abfahrten schwierig werden, aber genau das war es was den Riva-Marathon früher ausmachte : Trails in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden in hoher Anzahl! 

@lens83
Die langen Teeranstiege sollen gerade zu Anfang das Feld entzerren und Staus verhindern. Was glaubst du passiert wenn ca. 2000 Marathonis gleich zu Anfang in schmale Forstwege o.ä. reinballern? Gibt genügend Beispiele auch für Marathon hier in D wo es gleich zu anfangs Staus gibt weil das Feld nicht rechtzeitig entzerrt wird....so geschehen in Frammersbach 2005 oder jedes Jahr in Willingen, wo der steile schmale Feldweg meiner Meinung nach zu früh nach dem Start kommt. Da steh bzw. lauf ich jedesmal 

Zur Grande : Nach Pietramurata kommt erstmal der angesprochene Anstieg auf Schotter bzw. Teer und dann kommen ca. 10-15km Trails vom feinsten, von wurzeligen Erdtrails bis zu Geröllrutschen, rauf und runter.......einen Rythmus zu finden wird schwer.

Ich persönlich finde es klasse daß man zu den alten Strecken zurückkehrt! Die Strecken der letzten 2 Jahre waren wohl ein schlechter Witz!


----------



## lens83 (18. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Strecke entspricht der Strecke aus 2002 und davor, d.h. es wird für technisch nicht so geübte vor allem auf den Abfahrten schwierig werden, aber genau das war es was den Riva-Marathon früher ausmachte : Trails in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden in hoher Anzahl!
> 
> ...



ja ok, schon klar dass man schauen muss, das feld etwas auseinanderzuziehen, aber 60% asphaltanteil lässt sich für ein mtb rennen einfach nicht rechtfertigen. ich verlang ja nicht, dass man das geschlossene feld gleich nach dem start in verwinkelte trails reindonnern lässt, aber ich finde bei einer normalen forststraße würde es auch zu keinen staus kommen.
der erste anstieg ist halt ziemlich uninteressant und unspektakulär. aber dann gehts dafür dann bergab umso mehr zur sache...das klingt irgendwie nach: "aufwärts öder asphalt und abwärts schieben"...kann ja nicht sein oder?

warum sind die strecken der letzten beiden jahre ein schlechter witz? würd mich nur interessiern, bin noch nie gefahren und kenne die strecken auch nicht.


----------



## garfieldIV (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

der Trail bei Cavedine hört sich heftig an.

Wird das für einen Normalo eine länge Schiebestrecke oder kann man ihn einigermaßen fahren.

Aufgrund des hohen Teeranteils wollte ich Racing Ralph aufziehen. Das werde ich mir besser nochmal überlegen.

Grüße


----------



## Adrenalino (18. April 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> ja ok, schon klar dass man schauen muss, das feld etwas auseinanderzuziehen, aber 60% asphaltanteil lässt sich für ein mtb rennen einfach nicht rechtfertigen. ich verlang ja nicht, dass man das geschlossene feld gleich nach dem start in verwinkelte trails reindonnern lässt, aber ich finde bei einer normalen forststraße würde es auch zu keinen staus kommen.
> der erste anstieg ist halt ziemlich uninteressant und unspektakulär. aber dann gehts dafür dann bergab umso mehr zur sache...das klingt irgendwie nach: "aufwärts öder asphalt und abwärts schieben"...kann ja nicht sein oder?
> 
> warum sind die strecken der letzten beiden jahre ein schlechter witz? würd mich nur interessiern, bin noch nie gefahren und kenne die strecken auch nicht.



Die letzten 2 Jahre war es einfach so : Forstwege rauf, Forstwege runter, kaum Trails. Bolzerstrecke ohne jeglichen Anspruch. Äußerst langweilig.

Ich kan halt nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen, fahre heuer das 6te mal den Marathon mit. Es gab Jahre da gings z.b. den Monte Velo auf Forstweg bzw. Schotter hoch, wenn du da nicht ganz vorne mit dabei warst dann.......ja, dann biste im großen Feld hinterher gekrochen und es kaum Möglichkeiten zum überholen.

Klar, Asphalt ist nicht der Bringer.....sind es echt 60% auf der gesamten Strecke oder gilt das für die Piccola? Denn auf der Grande und der Extrema gibts eigentlich fast nur Schotter und Trails......

@garfieldIV
Hmm, meinst du jetzt die Trails durch die Marocche oder oberhalb von Drena? Für die Marocche gilt : fahrbar für jeden, oberhalb von Drena kann es bergab teilweise haarig werden, ich weiß allerdings nicht in welchem Zustand die Trail zur Zeit sind.

Racing Ralph würd ich zu hause lassen!


----------



## lens83 (18. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Klar, Asphalt ist nicht der Bringer.....sind es echt 60% auf der gesamten Strecke oder gilt das für die Piccola? Denn auf der Grande und der Extrema gibts eigentlich fast nur Schotter und Trails......



asphaltanteil:
ronda piccola: 62,4
ronda grande: 58,4
ronda extrema: 44,9

das stauproblem sollte man mmn durch begrenzte teilnehmerzahlen oder durch längere startintervalle in den griff kriegen. aber nicht durch so viel asphalt.


----------



## baloo (18. April 2007)

Mal kurz OFF Topic:
da wir nach dem Marathon noch zwei Tage am Lago bleiben, wollte ich mal kurz fragen, ob jemand weiss wie sich Altissimo und Tremalzo bzg. Schnne zur Zeit präsentieren.

Thanks
Baloo


----------



## ducduc (18. April 2007)

Bin letzten Sonntag großteils die Ronda Grande gefahren. Ich war ziemlich enttäuscht, dass die Anstiege fast ausschließlich Teer sind, teilweise sogar die Abfahrten. Runterwegs geht's teilweise auf heftigen Trails, bei denen keinerlei Überholmöglichkeit besteht. Wenn da ein paar Langsamere vor einem sind, ist es das gewesen - kann für meine Begriffe auch nicht wirklich sein.
Letztes Jahr war zumindest der Asphaltanteil (keine Zahlen aber gefühlt) deutlich niedriger. Auf den Forstwegabfahrten, die nicht sooo langweilig waren, konnte man dann wenigstens auch überholen.
Insgesamt kann ich die vollmundigen Ankündigungen 'Back to the roots' nicht nachvollziehen.
Weiterer Kritikpunkt sind die relativ kurzen Schlußzeiten für die nächst größere Runde. Kann man zwar schaffen, wenn man gut trainiert ist, aber für den Großteil, der einfach mal die größere Runde fahren wollte, wird's ziemlich schwer.
Zum Reifen: hinten nur Racing Ralph, sonst gehst Du allein an dem Abrollgeräusch auf Asphalt von Nobby Nic oder ähnlichem Grobstolligem kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (18. April 2007)

ducduc schrieb:


> Runterwegs geht's teilweise auf heftigen Trails, bei denen keinerlei Überholmöglichkeit besteht. Wenn da ein paar Langsamere vor einem sind, ist es das gewesen - kann für meine Begriffe auch nicht wirklich sein.


D.h. also kurz vor der Abfahrt nochmals alle überholen, damit man freie Fahrt hat.

Lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen, denke für die meisten ist es der erste Marathon in diesem Jahr und zum einrollen in die Saison eigentlich gar nicht schlecht.

Für alle die einmal einen Marathon fahren wollen mit so richtig vielen Trails und technische anspruchsvollen Abfahrten kann ich den Monte Generoso Marathon im Tessin (CH) sehr empfehlen. 

Sportliche Grüsse
Baloo


----------



## Adrenalino (18. April 2007)

Hmm, da kann man mal sehen wie verschieden die Geschmäcker bzw. die Ansichten sind.

MMn bietet der Riva Marathon in der alten Streckenführung ne gute Mischung aus allem......es war schon früher auf der Grande & der Extrema recht "ruhig", will sagen da sind nicht so viele gefahren aufgrund der Zeitvorgaben.....hat trotzdem jedes Jahr ca. 1800-über 2000 nicht daran gehindert in Riva mitzufahren.

Auch mit den Reifen ist das so ne Sache.....klar auf Asphalt......aber viiiiiieeeeel Spaß mit dem Racing Ralph auf den Trails wenn es feucht oder nass wird, und dafür stehen die Chancen in Riva gerade Ende April/Anfang Mai besonders gut....

Erinnert sich jemand an die legendäre Wasser&Schlammschlacht von 2002????   
Das war unglaublich.........


----------



## Renato (19. April 2007)

2002 war eher eine Bremsenschlacht !


----------



## Adrenalino (19. April 2007)

Renato schrieb:


> 2002 war eher eine Bremsenschlacht !



Stimmt!

Bei ner Teamkollegin von mir waren damals schon nach der Piccola die Bremsgummis TOTAL runter, sie hat dann den Rest der Strecke bis ins Ziel mit den Schuhen gebremst  

Ich hatte den Matsch bis unterm Helm in den Haaren ( trotz Kopftuch ) und die Trikottaschen waren ebenfalls gut gefüllt!

Eine derartige Schlammschlacht ist mir seitdem nicht mehr untergekommen, da kann selbst Willingen nicht mithalten.


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Bei ner Teamkollegin von mir waren damals schon nach der Piccola die Bremsgummis TOTAL runter, sie hat dann den Rest der Strecke bis ins Ziel mit den Schuhen gebremst



besser wie meinereiner... ich hab auf der ersten schotterkurvenabfahrt mit meinem linken oberschenkel+hüfte+ellenbogen+schulter gebremst... ein netter mitfahrer hatte mich von der eigentlich geplanten ideallinie ferngehalten und ohne bremsgummis war das dann eine nicht anderst lösbare situation,vor allem weil just in time die geliebten wasserablauf querrinnen noch dazu kamen...wenigstens sind meine schuhsohlen dabei heil geblieben...

joe


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Hey, du bist letztes jahr wohl nicht in Sundern gewesen? 

Ist sehr blöde das Sundern in diesen Jahr auf den 28.04. fällt, da hat mein Heimrennen natürlich vorrang. Sollten die Termine nächstes Jahr mal ne Woche auseinanderliegen würde ich sehr gerne in Riva fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (19. April 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> besser wie meinereiner... ich hab auf der ersten schotterkurvenabfahrt mit meinem linken oberschenkel+hüfte+ellenbogen+schulter gebremst... ein netter mitfahrer hatte mich von der eigentlich geplanten ideallinie ferngehalten und ohne bremsgummis war das dann eine nicht anderst lösbare situation,vor allem weil just in time die geliebten wasserablauf querrinnen noch dazu kamen...wenigstens sind meine schuhsohlen dabei heil geblieben...
> 
> joe



Hey Joe,

Antwort auf PM folgt.......

musstes du damals von den Rescue-Leuten versorgt werden? Kann mich erinnern auf besagter Abfahrt gesehen zu haben wie ein Biker am Rande verarztet wurde.....warst du das vielleicht?

Jaja, die Abfahrten in Riva.......immer wieder gerne Anlass für böse Stürze


----------



## Deleted 33425 (24. April 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> die angegebenen höhenmeter auf der hp glaub ich allerdings noch nicht so ganz, obwohl mir auf nachfrage per mail versichert wurde, dass sie stimmen. ich mein, schau dir mal bspw die ronda piccola an. da ist der anstieg nach san giovanni mit ~1100hm und dann noch 2-3 kleine hüpfer mit insgesamt max 400hm. ich komm da nicht auf die angegebenen 1800hm.



also die Höhenmeter sind schon verwirrend. Mal heißt 1776 (im Höhenprofil) dann wieder 1176 uphill und 1776 downhill  und bei der Streckenbeschreibung stand anfangs ca. 1800 und nun 1176 (alles Piccola) 

weiß einer welche Angabe denn nun stimmt????


----------



## baloo (24. April 2007)

Wenn man sich gemäss Streckenprofil die Höhenmeter zusammenrechnet kommt schon so ungefähr auf die
~1200 Piccola
~2800 Grande
~3700 Extrema

Die Angabe bei der Piccola mit 1176 Up and 1776 Down ist wohl ein Schreibfehler, bei Start und Ziel Riva, würde das ja heissen -> Ziel irgendwo auf dem Seegrund!


----------



## Deleted 33425 (24. April 2007)

wär doch auch mal ne Möglichkeit, die letzten km auf dem Grund des Gardasee   
so ähnlich habe ich die ganze Sache auch gesehen. da wird wohl die letzte angabe von ca. 1200hm stimmen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Antwort auf PM folgt.......
> 
> ...



ne so schlimm wars dann doch nicht...leichte schürfwunden am oberschenkel,die mich bis heute erinnern...mich hatte so ein superabfahrer abgeschossen,der meinte die kurve innen anfahren zu müssen um mich dabei noch schnell zu überholen und dann merkte dass er viel zu schnell war ...er rutschte dann seitlich weg...also genau mir vors vorderrad als ich von außen in die kurve reinziehen wollte...

ich denke auch dass weniger die abfahrten in riva schuld an bösen stürzen sind  wie leute die ihre abfahrerqualitäten gnadenlos überschätzen...

deshalb ärgert es mich dann besonders wenn ich, der ein seinen fähigkeiten angepasstes tempo fährt (und wirklich langsam bin ich glaub ich nicht ...)
von solchen holzköpfen gefährdet werde...

joe
ps...wenn ich den damals erwischt hätte,hätten die rescue leute bestimmt was zu tun gehabt...ich war leider zu lange damit beschäftigt meinen lenker etc. wieder geradezubiegen...


----------



## lens83 (24. April 2007)

@Wollmi-T, baloo

nein, die ca 1800hm der ronda piccola sollen angeblich stimmen.
ich hab die angabe auch angezweifelt und daraufhin den veranstaltern ein mail geschrieben, worauf ich folgende antwort bekam:

"Hallo Hannes!
Ich hab mich nochmal schlau gemacht und unser Streckenchef erklärt es so:
Also: Von Riva (68 Meter Höhe) geht es bis
San Giovanni auf fast 1200. Das sind mit den kleinen Auf- und Abfahrten
zwischendrin schon mal über 1200 Höhenmeter. Dann kommt die Auffahrt zum
Bocca di Tovo, die vielen kleinen Aufs und Abs in den Olivenhainen, dann die
Auffahrt nach Laghel mit ebenfalls knapp 200 Höhenmetern und dann noch mal
die kurze Steigung vor Bolognano mit etwa 100 Höhenmetern. Da sind wir bei
knapp 1800 Höhenmetern.
Im Höhenprofil sieht man diese kleinen Buckel kaum, aber es gibt sie und sie
brauchen auch Kraft.
Lieb Grüße"

irgendwie glaub ichs aber trotzdem nicht. weil das kann fast nicht sein. ein anstieg mit 1100hm (mehr sinds mmn einfach nicht, denn die erwähnten kleinen abfahrten sind eigentlich gar keine) und dann noch 2-3kleine hüpfer mit vielleicht insgesamt 300hm. in obiger mail kommt sie ja selbst nur auf 1500.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (24. April 2007)

schon komisch diese Angaben   
am Sonntagabend sind wir schlauer, ich denke die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## baloo (24. April 2007)

Na wenn die Piccola schon 1800hm hat, dann wirds auf der Grande wirklich Grande! Wenns bis Ceniga schon knapp ~1800hm sind, kommen gemäss Grande Höhenprofil nochmals folgende Höhenmeter dazu:
+ ~200hm bis Pietramurata
+ ~600hm bis Cavedine
+ ~200hm bis Vigo
+ ~200-300hm bis Ziel/Riva

Das macht dann nochmals ~1200-1300hm dazu, so komme ich für die Grande schöne ~3200hm.


----------



## KarinS (24. April 2007)

eigentlich geht doch die Auffahrt nach San Giovanni komplett auf Asphalt hoch?? Oder geht die Runde nach ca 2/3 der Auffahrt links auf die Forststraße
die zum Bocco di Tovo führt??


----------



## Adrenalino (24. April 2007)

KarinS schrieb:


> eigentlich geht doch die Auffahrt nach San Giovanni komplett auf Asphalt hoch?? Oder geht die Runde nach ca 2/3 der Auffahrt links auf die Forststraße
> die zum Bocco di Tovo führt??



Yep, genau so isses.

Kann man im Höhenprofil gut sehen. Bocca di Tovo ist dort aufgeführt.

Auf die Trailabfahrt nach Volta di No freue ich mich jetzt schon  

EDIT:
HM auf der Piccola dürften so zwischen 1500-1600 liegen, keinesfalls 1800!
Die Grande schlägt mit ca. 2800-2900 zu Buche. Richtig bitter wird es dort auf den langen Trails bergauf rund um Cavedine.
Extrema hat ungefähr 3300-3400......

So hats mein HAC jedenfalls aufgezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (25. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Richtig bitter wird es dort auf den langen Trails bergauf rund um Cavedine.



Was heisst das?  
Ist da S&T angesagt oder ist der Trail fahrbar.

Baloo


----------



## Adrenalino (25. April 2007)

baloo schrieb:


> Was heisst das?
> Ist da S&T angesagt oder ist der Trail fahrbar.
> 
> Baloo



Ist schon fahrbar, aber da es ständig rauf und runter geht, viel Steine/Geröll/Wurzeln ( wenn die Strecke nicht geändert und andere Trails befahren werden als die die ich kenne ) vorhanden sind kannste eigentlich kaum einen gescheiten Rythmus finden. Das zehrt an den Kräften.

Klar gibts immer welche die solche Passagen lieber schieben und/oder tragen.....oder müssen. Wie auch immer.

Das beste aus eigener Erfahrung ist, den vorangehenden Uphill von Pietramurata aus erstmal locker anzugehen! Da der hauptächlich auf Schotter/Asphalt ist kann man gleichmäßig hochfahren. Dort lieber nen Gang rausnehmen damit genug Körner für die Trailspassagen da sind.

Aber das ist nur mein persönliches Empfinden! Es gibt bestimmt genügend Leute, die diese Trailpassagen sehen und sich denken : "Was labert dieses Weichei von Adrenalino da bloß von wegen schwerer Trailpassage???"


----------



## tantemucki (25. April 2007)

baloo schrieb:


> Mal kurz OFF Topic:
> da wir nach dem Marathon noch zwei Tage am Lago bleiben, wollte ich mal kurz fragen, ob jemand weiss wie sich Altissimo und Tremalzo bzg. Schnne zur Zeit präsentieren.
> 
> Thanks
> Baloo



Ostern war der altissimo ab 1700 noch dicht. tremalzo ist kein problem, ebenfalls monte baldo, alles frei!!


----------



## KarinS (25. April 2007)

aber wenn die Auffahrt dann nicht mal komplett nach San Giovanni
hochgeht sondern "nur" zum Bocco di Tovo dann sind es doch wieder weniger 
Höhenmeter..kann nicht glauben das die Angaben bei der Piccola stimmen!
@Adrenalino: Die Trailabfahrt ist klasse, sind wir erst an Ostern gefahren..wobei die Ceniga auch lustig ist


----------



## Adrenalino (25. April 2007)

KarinS schrieb:


> aber wenn die Auffahrt dann nicht mal komplett nach San Giovanni
> hochgeht sondern "nur" zum Bocco di Tovo dann sind es doch wieder weniger
> Höhenmeter..kann nicht glauben das die Angaben bei der Piccola stimmen!



Du hast recht, ich hab mich verguggt......hab mal meine Karten rausgekramt und Fotos inspiziert......bis kurz vor S.Antonio ist es Asphalt, dann kommt ne Schranke und danach gehts auf Schotter weiter bis S.Giovanni ( da gibbet nämlich noch ne kleine Nebenstrecke wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ) von dort aus noch weiter hoch nach Marcarie, dann auf Schotter Ri. Gorghi und Tovo, da werden wir wohl nochmal in der Gegend vom Bocca di Tovo nen kleinen Asphalt-Anstieg hochgescheucht bevor es dann ( so nehme ich es mal an ) auf den 409er runter geht der uns dann unten zw. Varignano und Volta di No ausspuckt.

Dann an Vigne und Chiarano vorbei Ri. Lago di Laghel an den Kletterfelsen bei Arco vorbei, vorher noch wahrsch. die Via Crucis oder der daneben verlaufende Schotterweg.


----------



## Adrenalino (25. April 2007)

Und um nochmal auf das Thema Asphalt und so zurück zu kommen:

Ich persönlich finde es bei solchen Maras mit geschätzten 1500-2000 TeilnehmerInnen viiiieeeel besser wenn der erste lange Anstieg auf Asphalt statt findet. Auf Schotter gibts dann nur jeweils ne Spur rechts oder links und wer schneller fahren möchte/kann/soll/darf/muss der fährt entweder quer durch die Mitte oder schiebt andere unsanft beiseite, oft genug gerade in Riva vorgekommen, ich sage da nur Anstieg zum Monte Velo.....

Auf Asphalt verteilt sich das doch besser und wer überholen möchte/kann/soll/darf/muss kann das ohne großen Streß machen, ist ja aus Asphalt genug Platz dafür.

Und auch daß die Trailpassage erst weit nach der Schotterabfahrt kommt finde ich gut, sonst gibts wie anno 2001 Staus mit 5-10 Min. Wartezeit, da haben die uns direkt nach S.Giovanni sofort in einen Trail reingeschickt ( oder irre ich mich da jetzt? )

So, und jetzt schlagt mich


----------



## lens83 (25. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Und um nochmal auf das Thema Asphalt und so zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es bei solchen Maras mit geschätzten 1500-2000 TeilnehmerInnen viiiieeeel besser wenn der erste lange Anstieg auf Asphalt statt findet. Auf Schotter gibts dann nur jeweils ne Spur rechts oder links und wer schneller fahren möchte/kann/soll/darf/muss der fährt entweder quer durch die Mitte oder schiebt andere unsanft beiseite, oft genug gerade in Riva vorgekommen, ich sage da nur Anstieg zum Monte Velo.....
> 
> ...



nun gut, gegen den ersten langen anstieg ist im grunde ja nichts einzuwenden. find ich schon sinnvoll, obwohls meiner erfahrung nach eine normale forststraße eigentlich auch tut.
aber zwischen "erster anstieg auf asphalt" und "asphaltanteil 60%" (!) ist dann doch ein gehöriger unterschied. 
hab nun irgendwie den eindruck: zuerst öder teer wo ich mein rennrad auspacken könnte und dann halsbrecherische trails wos das enduro bräuchte, das ich nicht hab... 
aber ich lass mich da mal überraschen. bin heuer ja das erste mal in riva.


----------



## Adrenalino (25. April 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> nun gut, gegen den ersten langen anstieg ist im grunde ja nichts einzuwenden. find ich schon sinnvoll, obwohls meiner erfahrung nach eine normale forststraße eigentlich auch tut.
> aber zwischen "erster anstieg auf asphalt" und "asphaltanteil 60%" (!) ist dann doch ein gehöriger unterschied.
> hab nun irgendwie den eindruck: zuerst öder teer wo ich mein rennrad auspacken könnte und dann halsbrecherische trails wos das enduro bräuchte, das ich nicht hab...
> aber ich lass mich da mal überraschen. bin heuer ja das erste mal in riva.



Hey das wär doch überhaupt DIE Idee:

Der erste Anstieg wird mit dem Rennrad gefahren, wo der Schotter beginnt wird ne Wechselzone eingerichtet und man springt aufs MTB bzw. Freerider   dann gehts abwärts....

Fragt sich bloß wo man da oben den Platz für die Wechselzone hernimmt   

Ich lass mich auch überraschen ob ich die Strecke kenne oder die was neues ausgegraben haben.


----------



## lens83 (1. Mai 2007)

hallo,

hat mir recht gut gefallen. beim singletrail vor dem pass hats etwas gestaut, weiter hinten solls sogar wartezeiten gegeben haben. war etwas nervig. trails fand ich recht ordentlich, für einen mtbmarathon angemessen.

nur schade, dass ich mit meiner schaltung zu kämpfen hatte. die wollte einfach nicht so recht auf dem jeweiligen ritzel bleiben. keine ahnung was da los ist. vielleicht schaltauge etwas verbogen.

meine zeit war aufgrund der noch nicht optimalen form und der schaltprobleme zwar etwas enttäuschend, aber was solls...kann nur besser werden! insgesamt hatte ich ein schönes WE in riva.

ach ja zu den hm-spekulationen: mein computer sagt zur ronda piccola: 1631hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (1. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hat mir recht gut gefallen. beim singletrail vor dem pass hats etwas gestaut, weiter hinten solls sogar wartezeiten gegeben haben. war etwas nervig. trails fand ich recht ordentlich, für einen mtbmarathon angemessen.



Laut eine Kumpel der die Motorad nach vorn fahrt, war die singletrails beim ersten abfahrt NICHT geeignet für die meisten mitfahre öund zwar ein Weltcup strecke schon beim picola strecke.

Was mich total genervt und fand ich ABSURD war diese Stauknottenpunkt. Da stand ich ich 25 minuten und verlore das zeit limit die extreme zufahren, owohhl ich habe mich Perfekt gepaced.

Die zeitlimit hätte verlänegrt geworden sein auf grund das beschissen stau knotten punkt. Laut meinkumpel habe die Italiener es abgesagt.


----------



## koa5mu2 (1. Mai 2007)

hallo,
ich wollte die grande fahren.

ich fand es unmöglich, dass so ein kontenpunkt (kurz vor san g.) bei der piccola eingebaut wurde.  ich stand 16 min. leute weiter hinten sprachen von 45 -60 min. wartezeit. im trail wurde ich dann regelgerecht von jemanden abgeschossen und bin schwer gestürzt und die hr bremse ging kaputt, nach dem ich mich wieder sortiert hatte und die wunden am ganzen körper nicht so schlimm waren, bin ich dann noch die piccola (restlichen ca. 35 km)mit der vr bremse zu ende gefahren und bin noch im ersten drittel gewertet worden.

Kritikpunkte meinerseits sind: jemand wo so viel erfahrung hat mit der streckenführung darf aus meiner sicht so einen knotenpkt. wie vor san g. nicht in der piccola einbauen, sondern erst ab der grande wenn nur noch ca. 1/3 der leute unterwegs sind. auch der trail war sicher grenzlastig, nicht wegen der schwere sondern wegen den massen, habs ja leider selber erleben müssen, dass sich einige total überschätzen.

viele grüße andreas


----------



## 328 (1. Mai 2007)

Die haben wahrscheinlich angenommen das sich bis
da oben alles schon verteilt hat, tja dem war nicht so


----------



## baloo (1. Mai 2007)

Fand ihn super!
Vorallem der Downhill auf der Picola. Der Teil auf der Grande war dann eigentlich nur noch Schotter(trail).

Bin am Knotenpunkt zwar auch kurz gestanden, fand ich aber gut, dass es sich dort gestaut hat. Danach war es nämlich auf dem Downhill-Trail etwas leerer! Stellt euch einmal vor, all die Leute wären auf den Trail gewesen. Einige waren dort nämlich total überfordert!
Hab noch nie so viele Stürze an einem Marathon gesehen, wie hier. 
Aber ansonsten    

Vielleicht noch ein Tip an die Veranstalter. Der Downhill von der Picola fand ich für viele zu viel des Guten. Hab von einer "Newby" Bikerin gehört, dass sie fast den ganzen Trail runter gelaufen ist !!! Baut doch so einen Trail erst auf der Grande ein.


----------



## <MM> (1. Mai 2007)

Ich war selber nicht am Start - wär' aber an der Strecke interessiert.
Hat die vielleicht jemand mit einem GPS mitaufgezeichnet oder so einen auf einer Karte nachgezeichneten GPS-Pfad als GPX oder dgl. lagernd? - Gerne auch im KML- bzwl KMZ-Format.


----------



## sekt88 (1. Mai 2007)

baloo schrieb:


> Fand ihn super!
> Vielleicht noch ein Tip an die Veranstalter. Der Downhill von der Picola fand ich für viele zu viel des Guten. Hab von einer "Newby" Bikerin gehört, dass sie fast den ganzen Trail runter gelaufen ist !!! Baut doch so einen Trail erst auf der Grande ein.



ich stimme zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (1. Mai 2007)

baloo schrieb:


> Baut doch so einen Trail erst auf der Grande ein.



Aber nur, wenn das Zeitlimit verlängert wird bzw. es keine Staustelle gibt.

Ich konnte nicht auf die Grande, weil ich das Zeitlimit um ziemlich genau die Stauzeit verpasst habe. 

Ich fand es klasse, solche Trails auf dem Marathon fahren zu dürfen/können. Ich habe auch kurze Stücke geschoben, aber ich finde, die Trails passten absolut zur Region - Gardasee-Trails halt.


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Mai 2007)

baloo schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein Tip an die Veranstalter. Der Downhill von der Picola fand ich für viele zu viel des Guten. Hab von einer "Newby" Bikerin gehört, dass sie fast den ganzen Trail runter gelaufen ist !!! Baut doch so einen Trail erst auf der Grande ein.



schließe mich an... gerade die technischen highlights sollten nicht auf der kürzesten strecke liegen,denn viele teilnehmer setzen diese in meinen augen auch nachvollziehbar mit der einfachsten strecke gleich...

ich glaube auch dass dieser san giovanni abschnitt 2001 glaub ich als letzter = extrema teil zu fahren war...

2007 kamen halt alle finisher in den genuß einer richtigen gardasee abfahrt...

noch was zum stau...ich bin den ersten anstieg locker knapp unter der schwelle hochgefahren (wollte ja eigentlich die extrema fahren) und war wohl bei den ersten staustehenden dabei...auslöser war wohl das begleitmotorrad das mit slicks bewaffnet quer im trail lag und gerade rausgezogen wurde, da kam keiner vorbei...in meinen augen dilletantisch...das ist, wie wenn ich mit starrgabel und fast fred versucht hätte den marathon zu fahren...

leider hatte ich dann kurz drauf einen crash als ich einem gestürzten ausweichen wollte und in die pampa reinbremsen mußte...kurz drauf noch einen durchschlag hinten...und somit wurde es wieder mal nur die piccola...

joe
aber das wetter war super !!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Mai 2007)

okey endlich mal jemand der das ganze gesehen hat. ein motorrad also...dennoch halte ich es für eine äußerst unglückliche entscheidung die zeitsperren der größeren strecken nicht verlängert zu haben...für viele leute sehr entäuschend.
die ein oder andere abfahrt hat auch ihre opfer gefordert. hab jemand mit schürfwunden im gesicht und halswunden übers gelände laufen sehen. ander kamen ins krankenhaus. aich ich bin der meinung dass ein solcher trail in die extrema gehört. die fitteren und erfahreren fahrer sind dort eher die zielgruppe als freizeitfahrer , die es eben auch gab.


----------



## tri4me (2. Mai 2007)

Zum Thema Piccola:
Letztes Jahr: Schotter hoch, Teer runter. Fade Halbtagestour.
Dieses Jahr: Teer Hoch, Lago-Trail-runter.  Lago-Biken mit allem drum und dran. Und da gehört halt auchmal ne Schiebepassage dazu. Bin halt nicht so der Crack bergab.
Trotzdem begeistert.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## MiFu (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe auch im Stau gestanden (über 30 min.) und hätte vieleicht die mittlere noch fahren können, wenn die Organisatoren vieleicht ein wenig flexibel gewesen wären und das Zeitlimit kurzfristig verlängert hätten, zumal der Hauptgrund ein unzureichend ausgerüstetes Motorrad war. 
Die Abfahrt fand ich nicht wirklich passend für die kleine Runde, dafür fahren zuviele technisch nicht so gute mit. Und bei der Abfahrt hatte man verloren, wenn einer oder mehrere geschoben haben, dann musste man mit schieben. Die Abfahrt wäre was für die mittlere gewesen. 
Ansonsten fand ich die Strecke gut und eigentlich muß man am Garda ja mit solchen Abfahrten rechnen. Habe in der Abfahrt auch einen etwas schwer Verletzten gesehen, da kamen mir aber schon die Sani´s entgegen. Gute Besserung!!!
Was ich aber wirklich ******* fand, das am Startblock sich viele Fahrer vorne in den Startblock A gestellt haben, die eigentlich in F oder so gehörten. Manche Ordner haben das beobachtet, das jemand sein Fahrrad von der Seite reingehoben hat, hat sich aber nicht drum gekümmert. 
Ansonsten fand ich das Event gelungen und das Wetter ..........  ohne Worte! 
Bis in Willingen bei 7Grad und Regen! 

Gruß Micha


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Mai 2007)

MiFu schrieb:


> Was ich aber wirklich ******* fand, das am Startblock sich viele Fahrer vorne in den Startblock A gestellt haben, die eigentlich in F oder so gehörten. Manche Ordner haben das beobachtet, das jemand sein Fahrrad von der Seite reingehoben hat, hat sich aber nicht drum gekümmert.
> Ansonsten fand ich das Event gelungen und das Wetter ..........  ohne Worte!
> Bis in Willingen bei 7Grad und Regen!
> 
> Gruß Micha



ja war lustig wie manche starter bis kurz vor rennbeginn irgendwelche tarnutensilien über der startnummer abgelegt hatten,damit man die falschen buchstaben nicht sehen konnte...

echt unsportlich wird das erst wenn verschiedene blockzeiten gerechnet werden und man dann schon am start minuten ergaunert... wenn jeder bei überfahren der matte gewertet wird ist wenigstens die zeit ok...

und zu den ordnern...also die konnten ihre augen auch nicht überall haben...lustig war auch dass sandro späth, einer der besten fahrer im feld sich dann durch die ganze startordnung durchbetteln musste...ist halt ein netter zurückhaltender schweizer...aber sauschnell unterwegs...

weniger lustig fand ich die startpassage durch die baustelle...absperrgitterslalom war angesagt...ein quergitter hat ein geistesgegenwärtiger ordner dann zum glück gedreht kurz bevor eine ganze gruppe links überholender reingescheppert wäre...

joe


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

also ich finde nicht, dass man den trail auf der piccola hätte weglassen sollen.
es gibt ja schließlich auch genug biker, die - aus welchen gründen auch immer - nur die piccola fahren, aber trotzdem in den genuss eines typischen lagotrails kommen möchten.


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ja war lustig wie manche starter bis kurz vor rennbeginn irgendwelche tarnutensilien über der startnummer abgelegt hatten,damit man die falschen buchstaben nicht sehen konnte...
> 
> echt unsportlich wird das erst wenn verschiedene blockzeiten gerechnet werden und man dann schon am start minuten ergaunert... wenn jeder bei überfahren der matte gewertet wird ist wenigstens die zeit ok...



na ja ich finds auch schon so unsportlich genug. ich mein, das ist doch echt eine verarsche für diejenigen die sich früh angemeldet hatten. 
das problem könnte man einfach lösen, wenn man mit dem chip im jeweiligen block "einchecken" müsste. also eine teilschuld trifft mmn auch die veranstalter.


----------



## s_works (2. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> echt unsportlich wird das erst wenn verschiedene blockzeiten gerechnet werden und man dann schon am start minuten ergaunert... wenn jeder bei überfahren der matte gewertet wird ist wenigstens die zeit ok...



Servus Joe!

Ich war der Meinung, dass der Chip zur individuellen Zeitmessung zuständig ist?  Bis ich vom Startblock F (ja der letzte) ins Rollen kam - waren die anderen - ersten schon 5 min unterwegs. Dass man Schlussendlich die Startzeit des A Blocks verpasst bekommt spricht nicht gerade für den Veranstalter.

Die erste Abfahrt fand ich ansprechend - so gefällts mir. Allerdings gehört sowas in die Extrema oder Grande aber definitiv nicht in die Anfänger Runde.

Kurze Zusammenfassung meinerseits: 2mal Luftverluss am Vorderrad wegen eines lockeren Ventils. Hab das ganze allerdings wieder richten können. Nur die Pumperei war elend. Schon mal mit der Toppeak Minipumpe 2 mal 2bar eingepumpt? Zum Schluss hat sich die Kettenblattschraube des kleinen Blattes gelöst. Auch das konnte behoben werden - hab sie einfach wieder reingeschraubt. Werd die wohl das nächste mal reinkleben...

Ansonsten war die Strecke interessant aber bis auf den ersten Singletrail nix neues. Und ja die Warterei wahr zum ...
Einmal schon unten vorm Anstieg einige Minuten und dann oben nochmal zig Minuten.


----------



## ducduc (2. Mai 2007)

mir ist auf der Ronda Grande der Tacho ausgefallen, so dass ich die Höhenmeter nicht habe. Gefühlsmäßig waren es keine 2800. Kann dazu jemand was sagen, der die Grande mit Höhenmesser gefahren ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jason_wurzel (2. Mai 2007)

ich wollte ja, aber ich durfte ja nicht mehr *stauopfer*

wenigstens hat man ja jetzt vom veranstallter ne einigermaßene mail bekommen, in der sie darauf hinweisen, dass sie zumindest 2 starts machen wollten, aber die stadtverwaltung die 2-malige sperrung der straßen in riva nicht genehmigt haben...

zur strecke: an sich eine sehr interessante strecke. ich mags auch sehr, wenns bergab ein bisschen kerniger wird. aber wie schon gesagt wurde: sowas gehört nicht in die kleine runde rein. das ist nicht nur blöd für die, die bergab schieben müssen sondern auch gefährlich, weil das risiko von bösen unfällen doch sehr steigt, wenn 2500 leute durchfahren (und sooo entzerrt war das feld ja selbst nach dem 30minuten stau noch nicht)...
sowieso hab ich ein paar böse stürze gesehen dieses mal. zuerst ganz am anfang in riva, wollte einer links neben der strasse auf unbefestigtem schotter überholen und hat dabei nen salto gemacht (da waren 10-15cm tiefe schlaglöcher...). und später dann im laufe der ersten langen abfahrt (nach dem kniffligen bergab-trail) ist vor mir einer auf gerader strecke wohl auch in ein schlagloch und über den lenker abgestiegen und mit 35 sachen mit der hüfte gegen einen mauervorsprung. aua. die stelle war einglück mit dem auto erreichbar und 400 meter weiter stand gleich ein streckenposten. vielleicht hat er nur unglück gehabt aber manche leute lassens vielleicht auch einfach zu sehr krachen...

ich bin jedenfalls nächstes jahr wieder dabei (und fahre vielleicht gleich nur die piccola von anfang an, dann aber richtig  ) 

gruß, 
michi


----------



## baloo (2. Mai 2007)

ducduc schrieb:


> mir ist auf der Ronda Grande der Tacho ausgefallen, so dass ich die Höhenmeter nicht habe. Gefühlsmäßig waren es keine 2800. Kann dazu jemand was sagen, der die Grande mit Höhenmesser gefahren ist?



Es waren knapp 2400hm auf der Grande.

Greats
Baloo


----------



## Sanz (2. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich fand die ganze Veranstalltung sehr nett. Mir kam der Kurztripp an den Gardasee durch das gut gefüllte Rahmenpogramm viel länger vor. 
Das gute Wetter tat hier übriges.
Die Strecke hat mir sehr gut gefallen und fand die schwierigen Abschnitte zum richtigen Zeitpunkt gewählt. Knifflige Trails nach 2000 Hm sind eher grenzwertig, da die Konzentration dann zu wünschen übrig läßt und Stürze mit sich bringt. 
Vorab wurde viel über die Anfänger und den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Piccola geredet, wobei ich finde, daß man bei mangelnden Fahrkünsten am Lago wunderbar üben kann, aber auf keinen Fall auf Zeit.
An der Streckenteilung war ich bei 3:23, stand zuvor aber 0:35:23 im Stau. Schön, daß man die Möglichkeit der eigenen Zeitnahme hat. Schade, daß die Verantwortlichen hier nicht reagiert und die Zeiten angepaßt haben. 

Bin nächstes Jahr wohl trotzdem wieder dabei
Andre


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

nun gut, die ronda piccola war ja gleichzeitig auch der granfondo paola pezzo. wahrscheinlich war auch das ein mitgrund, weshalb man auf die trailabfahrt nicht verzichten wollte. das hätte dann halt den gfpaolapezzo als solches auch gehörig abgewertet.

na ja, wie dem auch sei, allen kann man es nie recht machen. hätte man den trail weggelassen, hätte es sicher auch vielen nicht gepasst.

aber das mit den wartezeiten und den deadlines ist schon die absolute höhe. wenn ich mir vorstelle was manche (bzw fast alle) für reisestrapazen und -kosten auf sich nehmen und dann an der deadline sich ein "leider nein" anhören müssen...! das kanns echt nicht sein.


----------



## Sanz (2. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> aber das mit den wartezeiten und den deadlines ist schon die absolute höhe. wenn ich mir vorstelle was manche (bzw fast alle) für reisestrapazen und -kosten auf sich nehmen und dann an der deadline sich ein "leider nein" anhören müssen...! das kanns echt nicht sein.



Da haste vollkommen recht, wir kamen aus Hamburg!

Andre


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Natürlich verstehe ich euren Ärger!!!

Aber was sollte der Veranstalter denn machen? Die Deadlines nach hinten ziehen wäre das einzige gewesen.

Da waren gut 1500 Leute im Anstieg. 
Früher ging es gleich durch Masone wo der Exodus schon am Anfang war. Danach kam oben wieder ein Singletrail. Sicher war da auch Stau. 

Bei so enorm viel Teilnehmern lässt sich das nie verhindern, ausser man begrenzt die Teilnehmerzahl. Das will aber ja auch keiner einsehen.

Ok ich tu mich leicht mit daher reden, da ich rennen musste anstatt Stau zu haben.


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Aber was sollte der Veranstalter denn machen? Die Deadlines nach hinten ziehen wäre das einzige gewesen.



oder konsequent sein und bis auf den pass komplett auf asphalt. wäre dann halt ziemlich rennradmäßig geworden, aber zumindest hätte jeder sein tempo durchfahren können. 

ich mein durchs verschieben der deadlines hätten zwar alle teilnehmer fertigfahren können (was schon mal positiv ist), aber den stau hätte das auch nicht verhindert. und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass gerade auch hobbyfahrer sich am ende und unterm strich gerne mit einer zeit in der rangliste sehen, die der persönlichen leistung entspricht und nicht durch irgendwelche wartezeiten & staus verfälscht wurde.


----------



## Renato (2. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass gerade auch hobbyfahrer sich am ende und unterm strich gerne mit einer zeit in der rangliste sehen, die der persönlichen leistung entspricht und nicht durch irgendwelche wartezeiten & staus verfälscht wurde.




Durch den Stau , so ärgerlich er auch ist ändert sich doch nichts an der Rangliste . Oder warst du alleine im Stau und alle anderen haben Plätze gutgemacht .
Die Zeiten sind verständlich eine andere Sache .


----------



## Silvi (2. Mai 2007)

Ich habe das Bikefestival erstmalig besucht und es hat mir riesig gefallen. 

Die Zeit im Stau war zumindest so lange, dass mir kalt wurde und ich mir die Weste übergezogen habe, knappe 45 Minuten (Startblock B) habe ich dann im Stau gestanden und derweil meine Verpflegung aufgekabbert! Manch' ein Teilnehmer hat Beweisfotos vom Stau erstellt. So konnte sich der Grossteil bereits nach 16 km darauf einstellen, lediglich die RP zu fahren. Die Strecke war klasse, das Wetter einmalig. Also dann, vll bis zum nächsten Jahr.


Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (2. Mai 2007)

Renato schrieb:


> Durch den Stau , so ärgerlich er auch ist ändert sich doch nichts an der Rangliste . Oder warst du alleine im Stau und alle anderen haben Plätze gutgemacht .
> Die Zeiten sind verständlich eine andere Sache .



Doch!
Leider gabs ein paar Spezi die sich nicht hinten angestellt haben, sondern sich durch den Wald vorne wieder reingedrängelt haben. 

Greats
Baloo


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

Tjaaaaa so ist das aber! Auch beim Swiss Bike Masters zb. 
Es sind halt über tausend am Start. Den letzten beissen die Hunde.

Wer langsamer rauffährt hat Stau. Das weis jeder oder sollte jeder wissen.
Wer es nicht ambitioniert sieht, braucht sich auch nicht tierisch aufregen.

Ambitionierte müssen Gas geben oder auch im Wald überholen. Lizenz haben und vorne stehen.

@ Lens: Ich habe Dir gesagt du musst bergauf Gas geben was das Zeug hält, damit du nicht in einen Stau kommst.
Auch bei der Rampitour gibt es Staus. 45 Minuten aber sind zu viel. Ganz klar.


Grausame Wahrheit.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (2. Mai 2007)

baloo schrieb:


> Doch!
> Leider gabs ein paar Spezi die sich nicht hinten angestellt haben, sondern sich durch den Wald vorne wieder reingedrängelt haben.
> 
> Greats
> Baloo



die haben mich auch am meisten genervt . Ich finde das sollte mal ein Veranstalter ein Exempel statuieren und an solchen Engstellen einen Kontrollpunkt einrichten. Wer diesen nicht korrekt passiert wird disqualifiziert. Sicher ist das auch nicht ganz so einfach umzusetzen, aber den Versuch wärs mal wert.
Bei mir stand zwar ein Streckenposten im Hang (wie ist der mit seinem Supermoto und den Straßenreifen dahin gekommen?) aber interessiert hats ihn weniger. Evtl. warens einfach zu viele. 
Komisch fand ich, dass der Bypass auf einmal leer war. Hat sich dann doch ein offizieller unten reingestellt?


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

Der Typ mit der Supermoto war echt der Knaller. 
Dem ist die Karre quasi 10 meter vor mir abgekackt! Danach gings wohl dahin und ich bin sicher, dass er am Stau auch beteiligt war. Er hatte sich wohl nicht ausgekannt und sich nicht viel drum geschert ob er da jetzt im Weg steht oder dass es besser wäre Platz zu machen.


----------



## baloo (2. Mai 2007)

Denke auch dass der Motofahrer, zumindest im vorderen Starterfeld, sehr viel zum Stau beigtragen hat.
Als der da so im Hang hin und sie verzweifelt versucht haben, sein Moped da wieder rauszukriegen, staute und staute es sich immer mehr.

@Tretschwein: Ambitioniert ja oder nein, aber gewisse Regeln sollte man einfach einhalten!!!


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

Renato schrieb:


> Durch den Stau , so ärgerlich er auch ist ändert sich doch nichts an der Rangliste . Oder warst du alleine im Stau und alle anderen haben Plätze gutgemacht .
> Die Zeiten sind verständlich eine andere Sache .




ah das ändert nichts an der rangliste? 
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann hatte die ganz vorderen gar keinen stau, in meiner region gings noch zähflüssig weiter mit eventuell kleinen wartezeiten, am ende des feldes gabs dann anscheinend wartezeiten bis zu 45min. 
also 0min oder 45min wartezeit können glaub ich schon auch in der rangliste etwas verschieben.



The Tretschwein schrieb:


> @ Lens: Ich habe Dir gesagt du musst bergauf Gas geben was das Zeug hält, damit du nicht in einen Stau kommst.



ja hab ich ja. war ja durchaus auf 180. nur ich kann nicht mehr rausholen, wenn zu wenig drinnen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

Es ist aber so. war schon immer so und leider keine Treffen für gute Manieren.
Alle sind nervlich auf Vollgas.


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Mai 2007)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> die haben mich auch am meisten genervt . Ich finde das sollte mal ein Veranstalter ein Exempel statuieren und an solchen Engstellen einen Kontrollpunkt einrichten. Wer diesen nicht korrekt passiert wird disqualifiziert. Sicher ist das auch nicht ganz so einfach umzusetzen, aber den Versuch wärs mal wert.




das ist doch wie im richtigen leben...welche die sich ordentlich hinten anstellen und welche die sich reindrängeln...das muß jeder nach seinem charakter entscheiden...und die plätze die ich dadurch verliere,darüber lache ich und die vordrängler tun mir leid...

wenn es um den sieg gegangen wäre...wäre ich/andere lange vor tretschwein ohne stau den hang hochgerannt...und das problem hätte mich garnicht tangiert...

apropos motorräder...ich hab es beim folgenden schnellen schotter-downhill zum ersten mal geschafft das ich durch ein motorrad aufgehalten wurde...also ich denke da waren einige " nicht gardaseetaugliche begleitmotorradfahrer" im einsatz...riva ist halt nicht der kellerwaldmarathon...

joe
ps: solange durch diese geschichten niemand gefährdet/verletzt wurde sehe ich das alles noch locker...


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> ja hab ich ja. war ja durchaus auf 180. ich kann nicht mehr rausholen, wenn zu wenig drinnen ist



Das nächste mal weist du besser Bescheid.
Ich kann dafür nicht richtig schnell Bergab.


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Das nächste mal weist du besser Bescheid.
> Ich kann dafür nicht richtig schnell Bergab.



bescheid wusste ich ja. 
ich würde eher sagen: das nächste mal bereite ich mich gewissenhafter vor. 

den alles kann ich jetzt wirklich nicht auf schlechte tagesverfassung, nicht funktionierende schaltung und druckverlust am vorderreifen schieben...die form ist zur zeit schon auch noch nicht ganz so wie sie sein sollte...
da muss ich einfach ehrlich zu mir selbst sein.


----------



## baloo (2. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> wenn es um den sieg gegangen wäre...wäre ich/andere lange vor tretschwein ohne stau den hang hochgerannt...und das problem hätte mich garnicht tangiert...


----------



## <MM> (2. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand den GPS-Pfad der Piccolo?


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

zurück zum thema! 
Ich hätte bei dem Stau umgedreht. 
Soviel Kotz! 

Ich hab aus diesem Grund eine Lizenz. Nicht weil ich die Überrakete bin, sondern weil ich vorne stehen will.

Weil ich weis, dass es bei Mega Marathons so kommt.


----------



## jason_wurzel (2. Mai 2007)

Hi MM, 

hab den Track der Piccola, am Wochenende bin ich wieder daheim, dann könnte ichs auf meinen PC laden und dir zuschicken.


----------



## <MM> (2. Mai 2007)

>jason_wurzel:
Super! - Ich denk' dran und schick' dir dann eine Erinnerungs-PM, ok?


----------



## Hugo (2. Mai 2007)

nunja, war dieses jahr nicht dabei aber was man so liest hört sich ja echt sch*** an.

was startblöcke angeht... die regelung "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst" find ich unpassend. In anderen Regionen und Sportarten is man uns da weit voraus mit nem entsprechenden Seeding. In Abhängigkeit von der vorjahresplatzierung oder der platzierung eines entsprechenden Rennens(der veranstalter richtet ja mehr als nur den marathon aus) wird man eingeteilt.

Es würde dann von vorn herein weniger besch*** werden weil die schnelleren in der regel die sind die sich vorne reinmogeln, wenn die dann schon vorne stehn passts eben. 

was den trail angeht...prinzipiell gehört am gardasee n trail einfach dazu, aber gerade die piccola wird wirklich von vielen novizen gefahrn die auch nicht zuletzt des festivals wegen an den see fahrn. Da sollte man die strecke evtl. anpassen.

das mit dem stau is wirklich ärgerlich, hätte mich dann tretschwein angeschlossen und wär wieder zurück gefahrn. Würde mich entsprechend auch beim Veranstalter beschwern und nicht nur hier. Das bringt letzten endes nix. Vielleicht mal an die Bike schreiben in nem offenen Leserbrief und alle Leser denen es genauso ging dazu auffordern sich ebenfalls beim veranstalter zu beschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

ja, denn man kann auch argumentieren, dass der Veranstalter auch auf der Piccola den "Novizen" was echtes bieten wollte und kein Feldweggesülze.

Der Rest, die Grande und Extrema waren nämlich leicht fahrbar.


----------



## Sanz (2. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> ah das ändert nichts an der rangliste?
> wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann hatte die ganz vorderen gar keinen stau, in meiner region gings noch zähflüssig weiter mit eventuell kleinen wartezeiten, am ende des feldes gabs dann anscheinend wartezeiten bis zu 45min.
> also 0min oder 45min wartezeit können glaub ich schon auch in der rangliste etwas verschieben.
> 
> ...



Genau, vorne konnte jeweils nur einer auf dem Trail weiter während von hinten sich 3 Nachkömmlinge angestellt haben. So ist die steigende Wartezeit nur logisch!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ich hab aus diesem Grund eine Lizenz. Nicht weil ich die Überrakete bin, sondern weil ich vorne stehen will.



nun gut, ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch genau funktioniert, aber bei uns hat praktisch jeder eine lizenz. die lizenz alleine nützt dir in punkto "vorne starten" also auch nichts. 
ok, du hast halt die gewissheit, dass die handvoll hobbyfahrer (sind zb bei rampitour echt nicht mehr. volksmarathon alà dolomiti lassen wir mal außen vor) hinter dir stehen.



Hugo schrieb:


> was startblöcke angeht... die regelung "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst" find ich unpassend. In anderen Regionen und Sportarten is man uns da weit voraus mit nem entsprechenden Seeding. In Abhängigkeit von der vorjahresplatzierung oder der platzierung eines entsprechenden Rennens(der veranstalter richtet ja mehr als nur den marathon aus) wird man eingeteilt.



geb ich dir recht.
wichtig ist im grunde ja nur, dass jeder seinen eigenen rythmus fahren kann und es zu keinen staus kommt. solange niemand warten muss, beschwert sich in der regel auch niemand, auch wenn er im letzten startblock ist. wie das der jeweilige veranstalter dann organisiert bleibt ihm überlassen. im falle von riva ist es aufgrund der bereits erwähnten gründe (ein einziger massenstart, trailpassage aufwärts, streckenposten der nicht vom fleck kommt) halt mal klar in die hose gegangen.




Hugo schrieb:


> das mit dem stau is wirklich ärgerlich, hätte mich dann tretschwein angeschlossen und wär wieder zurück gefahrn. Würde mich entsprechend auch beim Veranstalter beschwern und nicht nur hier. Das bringt letzten endes nix. Vielleicht mal an die Bike schreiben in nem offenen Leserbrief und alle Leser denen es genauso ging dazu auffordern sich ebenfalls beim veranstalter zu beschweren




heute kam von den veranstaltern auch bereits ein entschuldigungsmail, worin sie die schuld eigentlich auch voll und ganz auf ihre kappe nehmen. 
und 10 rabatt für nächstes jahr anbieten, was wohl für viele, die hunderte km angereist sind um dann an der deadline ein "NEIN" zu hören, wohl auch kein trost ist...


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ja, denn man kann auch argumentieren, dass der Veranstalter auch auf der Piccola den "Novizen" was echtes bieten wollte und kein Feldweggesülze.



zustimm!
es gibt sicher auch viele, die zwar "nur" die piccola fahren, aber trotzdem nen knackigen trail unter die räder kriegen wollen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Mai 2007)

Wer hat es denn auf die Extrema geschafft?


----------



## MichiVeith (2. Mai 2007)

Waren wohl nicht allzuviele, angeblich ca 120.
ich selbst kam als 85ster rein. Brutal schöne runde, auch die anderen abfahrten waren teilweise kernig, aber für Leute, die schon ein paar Tage aufm Rad sitzen auch mitm HT durchweg ALLES fahrbar. Für Meinen Geschmack die beste MarathonRunde, die es am Lago je gab. Irgendwie mal wieder "echtes/seriöses" Mountainbiking und nicht nur soldies feldweg-Geroller....


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

glaub 160.

ja war echt ne geile Runde!


----------



## Adamn (2. Mai 2007)

Hat schon jemand von euch Fotos oder gibts schon was online außer auf der offiziellen Seite (http://www.bike-festival.de/riva/index.asp)?

Unter http://www.marathon-photos.com/ hab ich noch nichts gesichtet.

Danke! 

Garda bin ich auch noch nie Rennen mitgefahren. Bei so großen Mtb-Veranstaltungen war ich generell noch nicht dabei. 45 Minuten Wartezeit, echt unfassbar. Das größte Mountainbike Rennen bei dem ich dabei war ist der Kitzalpbike Marathon in Tirol. Staus gabs da für mich keine, aber auch sehr knackige Trails.


----------



## <MM> (2. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> heute kam von den veranstaltern auch bereits ein entschuldigungsmail, worin sie die schuld eigentlich auch voll und ganz auf ihre kappe nehmen.
> und 10 rabatt für nächstes jahr anbieten, [...]


Kannst du diese Email vielleicht posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_works (2. Mai 2007)

ich habs auch auf die Extrema geschafft... - hab dann dort viel Zeit beim pumpen verbracht


----------



## s_works (2. Mai 2007)

<MM> schrieb:


> Kannst du diese Email vielleicht posten?



Hey MM wieso bist denn nicht mitgefahren. Am Festival hab ich dich ja zu Gesicht bekommen...


----------



## s_works (2. Mai 2007)

hier der Text der Mail:

Vielen Dank, dass Du gemeinsam mit uns den Saisonauftakt im Mountainbiken am Gardasee gefeiert hast. Wir hoffen, Du hattest eine schÃ¶ne Zeit und eine angenehme Heimreise!

Der ROCKY MOUNTAIN BIKE Marathon Garda Trentino 2007 sollte wie in den Anfangsjahren des Festivals als âder Single Trail Marathonâ den ersten HÃ¶hepunkt der Saison bilden. GrundsÃ¤tzlich halten wir die Entscheidung fÃ¼r die Singletrails nach wie vor fÃ¼r richtig, denn das macht ja âden Gardaseeâ aus. Es hat aber auch fÃ¼r einige von Euch zu groÃem Ãrger gefÃ¼hrt, fÃ¼r den wir groÃes VerstÃ¤ndnis haben, Euch aber auch eine kurze ErklÃ¤rung dazu geben mÃ¶chten.

Als nach dem Anmeldestart absehbar war, dass viele Marathon-Teilnehmer nach Riva kommen werden, haben wir mit allen uns zur VerfÃ¼gung stehenden Mitteln versucht, zwei Starts mit einem Mindestabstand von 30 Minuten durch zu setzen. Dies ist uns leider nicht genehmigt worden, die Hauptstrasse in Riva konnte nicht zweimal gesperrt werden.

Dies hat zu teilweise extremen Wartezeiten auf der Strecke gefÃ¼hrt. Wir haben es dann aber definitiv versÃ¤umt, die Zeitlimits fÃ¼r die mittlere und fÃ¼r die groÃe Runde entsprechend nach hinten zu verschieben. Das war letztendlich unser Fehler, fÃ¼r den wir uns auch bei Dir entschuldigen mÃ¶chten. Solltest Du davon betroffen gewesen sein, dann mÃ¶chten wir dich bitten, uns nÃ¤chstes Jahr die Chance zu geben, es besser zu machen. Bitte druck die Mail aus und sende sie uns zusammen mit deiner Anmeldung zum ROCKY MOUNTAIN BIKE Marathon Garda Trentino 2008 zu! Du erhÃ¤ltst von uns als kleine Wiedergutmachung â¬ 10,- Rabatt auf die TeilnahmegebÃ¼hr.

Wir werden alle Kommentare und Kritikpunkte von den Teilnehmern auch an den Veranstalter, die BIKE-Redaktion und den Ã¶rtlichen Marathon-Ausrichter weiterleiten, um daraus die notwendigen Konsequenzen zu ziehen.  

Wir wÃ¼rden uns sehr freuen, Dich beim SYMPATEX BIKE-Festival Willingen, 01. â 03. Juni 2007, der zweiten Station der ROCKY MOUNTAIN BIKE Marathon Serie begrÃ¼Ãen zu dÃ¼rfen und Dich hoffentlich auch im nÃ¤chsten Jahr wieder in Riva zu sehen.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen!

Dein Team von BIKE und PLAN B


----------



## captain hook (2. Mai 2007)

47ster. 

aus dem c-block 

komplett starr!


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

Hattest Du ne Token drin? oder wars ne Ritchey?


----------



## captain hook (2. Mai 2007)

wie war das eigentlich mit der annahme von fremder hilfe gemeint die zur sofortigen disqualifikation führen sollte??? (gemäß ausschreibung) 

also ich hab auf der strecke jede menge "helfer" stehen sehen, die trinkflaschen und verpflegung an bestimmte fahrer reichlich auch ausserhalb der verpflegungszonen gereicht haben. die vielzahl der laufrädern etc. die daneben standen dienten ganz sicher auch nicht dazu, diese ggfls. an einen teamfahrer weiterzugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (2. Mai 2007)

leider nicht.... (die gabel war ne kocmo titan) 

im ziel die unterarme blau und die handgelenke dicker als die ellenbogen. die letzte abfahrt konnte ich komplett nicht mehr schneller als 20 kmh fahren, weil jeder kiesel wie ein frontaleinschlag war...

das es dann "nur" eine stunde rückstand wurde, damit kann ich gut leben!


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Mai 2007)

dennoch krank!


----------



## captain hook (2. Mai 2007)

allerdings...

wenns nicht mein erstes mtb rennen überhaupt gewesen wär, hät ich vermutlich auch andere reifen montiert als für unseren schönen berliner stadtwald... (2,1er)


----------



## <MM> (2. Mai 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> Hey MM wieso bist denn nicht mitgefahren. Am Festival hab ich dich ja zu Gesicht bekommen...


  Weder meine Frisur  noch ich selbst sind heuer renntauglich.  
Und außerdem sind die Kollegen und ich erst in Riva angekommen, als der Marathon (zumindest die Piccola) großteils schon gelaufen war. Ich wär' heuer an sich gar nicht an den Gardasee gekommen, wenn sich nicht ganz kurzfristig und zufällig eine Einladung eines dieser Kollegen ergeben hätte, sodaß ich doch noch zur Ehre kam, anwesend sein zu dürfen.

Danke fürs Posten der Email!

(Und Pardon, falls ich nicht gegrüßt haben sollte: Real- und Nickname von dir sind mir nicht in Verbindung zu bringen...  )


----------



## captain hook (2. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ja, denn man kann auch argumentieren, dass der Veranstalter auch auf der Piccola den "Novizen" was echtes bieten wollte und kein Feldweggesülze.
> 
> Der Rest, die Grande und Extrema waren nämlich leicht fahrbar.



also das stösst mir jetzt doch etwas unangenehm auf...

wenn du unterstellst dass gerade "novizen" eher technisch versiert sind wie konditionell kann ich dein aussage unterstützen...

meiner ansicht nach sind " novizen",die sich für die piccola anmelden oder vielleicht nur diese sich zutrauen eher technisch und konditionell nicht so gut trainiert ... dann wäre die aussage,der veranstalter wollte diesen was "echtes" bieten in meinen augen eine versuchte körperverletzung, weil gerade der herdentrieb bzw. druck in einem richtigen marathon den ein oder anderen vielleicht verleitet stellen zu fahren die er sonst nicht fahren würde, weil er sie technisch nicht draufhat... und sich dabei  dann gerade verletzten könnte...und so eine argumentation will ich jetzt keinem veranstalter unterstellen

also ich bleibe dabei dass ich es nicht für sinnvoll halte die schwierigsten stellen in das erste drittel des marathons zu legen... sondern eher in die mitte oder am ende,auch wenn man da vielleicht unkonzentrierter weil k.o. ist...dafür trifft das dann auch die geübteren fahrer...in früheren jahren war das ja auch so...zb. als die worldcup abfahrt als letztes auf der extrema war...

und klar haben sich da welche beschwert,dass die piccola langweilig war...aber als veranstalter könnte ich damit besser leben wie mit vielen "novizen" im krankenhaus...

joe
halt meine meinung


----------



## zauberer089 (2. Mai 2007)

ducduc schrieb:


> mir ist auf der Ronda Grande der Tacho ausgefallen, so dass ich die Höhenmeter nicht habe. Gefühlsmäßig waren es keine 2800. Kann dazu jemand was sagen, der die Grande mit Höhenmesser gefahren ist?



laut Polar S 725 warens bei mir 2390Hm.

erfahrungsgemäß zeigt der Polar immer etwas zu wenig an, 2800Hm waren es aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Mai 2007)

<MM> schrieb:


> Weder meine Frisur  noch ich selbst sind heuer renntauglich.
> Und außerdem sind die Kollegen und ich erst in Riva angekommen, als der Marathon (zumindest die Piccola) großteils schon gelaufen war. Ich wär' heuer an sich gar nicht an den Gardasee gekommen, wenn sich nicht ganz kurzfristig und zufällig eine Einladung eines dieser Kollegen ergeben hätte, sodaß ich doch noch zur Ehre kam, anwesend sein zu dürfen.
> 
> Danke fürs Posten der Email!
> ...



hey du warst da ? schade das ich dich nicht gesehen habe  
ich hatte leider kaum gelegenheit dort zu biken...bißchen uferpromenadenkai-trial,  die skull tour per hardtail (    sehr sehr geil) und noch das nightsprintfinale um 4 plätze verpasst...der rest war auf dem festival zu arbeiten ... tat meinem bikerherz schon etwas weh...

hat jemand hier seit dem festival ne sehr saubere kette ?


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Mai 2007)

Bin heute abend zurück gekommen, wir haben noch ein paar Tage Urlaub dran gehängt 
Ich hab genau 47 Min. im Stau gestanden  die Grande konnte ich mir dann abschminken, aber : wäre ich ohne Stau durchgekommen und auf die Grande gegangen hätte ich diese abbrechen müssen weil bei KM 25 mein linkes Pedal den Geist aufgab und sich nicht mehr drehte, selbst unter Brachialgewalt war es nicht mehr zu bewegen. Festgefressen. Also bin ich den Rest der Piccola quasi "einbeinig" gefahren, einklicken ging nicht mehr und abstützen war auch kaum möglich.......dafür kann der Veranstalter natürlich nix, ABER, warum gab es nicht wie früher in Riva zeitversetzte Startblöcke? Dann wäre das ganze kein Problem gewesen.

So richtig Spaß hat mir der Rest der Strecke unter diesen Vorausetzungen natürlich nicht gemacht, besonders die Abfahrten waren grenzwertig, aber was willste machen mit nur einem Fuß eingeklickt und der andere irgendwie auf dem festgefressenen Pedal abgestützt......

Die Mail des Veranstalters hab ich auch bekommen, weniogstens was, hoffentlich lernen die aus dem Fehler diesen Jahres.

Ich bin platzmäßig irgendwo hinter 400, nach 4:19 und sonstnochwas ins Ziel geeiert, das rechte Bein hat "etwas" weh getan  
Son Mist, wäre der Stau und das Pedal nicht gewesen.....aber was solls, hätte und würde, ist halt passiert, nächstes Jahr fahr ich mit Materialwagen


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ABER, warum gab es nicht wie früher in Riva zeitversetzte Startblöcke?
> ...
> Die Mail des Veranstalters hab ich auch bekommen,



aber gelesen hast du sie nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (2. Mai 2007)

>Jochen_DC:

*gg* Ich war der mit den (subjektiv gefühlt) viel langen Haaren - also neben einer Palme stehend quasi unsichtbar. 

Was ist denn die Skull-Tour?


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> aber gelesen hast du sie nicht, oder?



Doch, hab sie gelesen, und?

Zeitversetzte Startblöcke nicht genehmigt bekommen, Zeitlimits für die Grande und Extrema nicht nach hinten gesetzt.

Wie ich schon sagte, hoffentlich lernen die aus ihren Fehlern diesen Jahres und setzen es dann auch in die Tat um!


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Doch, hab sie gelesen, und?



darum: 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Zeitversetzte Startblöcke nicht genehmigt bekommen



off topic:
a ja, und was ich immer schon mal fragen wollte: was soll eigentlich der satz unter deinem benutzernamen bedeuten?


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Mai 2007)

<MM> schrieb:


> >Jochen_DC:
> 
> *gg* Ich war der mit den (subjektiv gefühlt) viel langen Haaren - also neben einer Palme stehend quasi unsichtbar.
> 
> Was ist denn die Skull-Tour?



schade dass ich dich nicht gesehen hab...hätt gern einen schwatz mit dir gehalten  

die skull tour is eine schöne kurvige felsige abfahrt am monte baldo. Ca. 1000 hm fast nur Fels und Schotter   War aber mit Hardtail ziemlich holprig , vor allem da ich versuchte Leuten mit Freeridern und DH Bikes hinterherzukommen


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> a ja, und was ich immer schon mal fragen wollte: was soll eigentlich der satz unter deinem benutzernamen bedeuten?



Das ist umbrischer Dialekt und heißt:

"Geh nirgendwo hin ohne den Geschmack von Wein in deinem Mund"

und das bezieht sich eher darauf daß man immer an die Heimat denken sollte wenn man unterwegs ist!


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Das ist umbrischer Dialekt und heißt:
> 
> "Geh nirgendwo hin ohne den Geschmack von Wein in deinem Mund"
> 
> und das bezieht sich eher darauf daß man immer an die Heimat denken sollte wenn man unterwegs ist!



ich meinte eigentlich das "ma che cosa voi?"


----------



## dominik-deluxe (2. Mai 2007)

könnte doch einfach am anfan 10km straßen passage einabuen, da zieht sich dann das feld genug. so ein schöner tripp am  morgen an der küsten straße gegen den wind am lago entlang, hatt doch was. oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden??


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich das "ma che cosa voi?"



Gibts mehrere Bedeutungen für, u.a. "Geht`s noch?" oder "Was bildest du dir eigentlich ein??" und wird besonders im Süden oft und gerne benutzt wenn einem irgend was auf den Keks geht......



> könnte doch einfach am anfan 10km straßen passage einabuen, da zieht sich dann das feld genug. so ein schöner tripp am morgen an der küsten straße gegen den wind am lago entlang, hatt doch was. oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden??



Wenn schon ein ca. 15 km Anstieg nicht ausreicht um das Feld auseinander zu ziehen......wobei.....erstmal nach Arco, dann nach Dro und von dort aus am Cavedine entlang an Pietramurata vorbei nach Arco zurück und dann in den Berg rein.....das sollte in der Tat reichen!!


----------



## lens83 (2. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Gibts mehrere Bedeutungen für, u.a. "Geht`s noch?" oder "Was bildest du dir eigentlich ein??" und wird besonders im Süden oft und gerne benutzt wenn einem irgend was auf den Keks geht......



dann müsste das aber "vuoi" heißen, oder? /klugscheißmodus off


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Mai 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> könnte doch einfach am anfan 10km straßen passage einabuen, da zieht sich dann das feld genug. so ein schöner tripp am  morgen an der küsten straße gegen den wind am lago entlang, hatt doch was. oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden??



Hast Du!

Nach 10km flach auf der Strasse würden sich 1500 Leute im Flaschenhals auch aufstauen. Es wäre ein gnadenloses Gebolze und Gedrängle von hinten. Jeder will ja vor. 

5 km Flach und dann 5 km bergauf waren nicht schlecht. Mit Mehr Abstand zwischen den Blöcken hätte es wohl funktionieren können.


----------



## iglg (3. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> und klar haben sich da welche beschwert,dass die piccola langweilig war...aber als veranstalter könnte ich damit besser leben wie mit vielen "novizen" im krankenhaus...
> 
> joe
> halt meine meinung



Ich hab halt eine andere Meinung : 

Es gibt ja auch jedes Jahr wieder die Kandidaten, die in Schotterspitzkehren zu schnell sind, "geradeausrutschen" und dabei schwer stürzen.
Sollen deshalb auch solche Teilstücke in die Grande oder die Extrema verlegt werden ?

Wer Mountainbike-Rennen (und nicht nur Rennen) fährt, muss permanent abwägen, ob und in welchem Tempo er fährt um möglichst sturzfrei zu bleiben.
Diejenigen Hobbyfahrer, die für 10 oder 20 Plätze weiter  vorn extrem am Limit fahren, riskieren dann halt einen Sturz. Man könnte auch langsamer fahren oder bei zu kniffligen Stellen schieben.

Ich komme aus Norddeutschland und bin da bestimmt nicht trailverwöhnt. Ich fand es klasse, dass der Marathon über so anspruchsvolle Trails verlief. Die gehören halt zum Gardasee dazu. Wo es ging, bin ich gefahren aber es gab auch immer mal kleine Stücke, wo ich bewusst geschoben habe, weil ich keinen Sturz riskieren wollte.

Natürlich habe ich Platz gemacht, wenn ein erfahrener Fahrer vorbei wollte


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Mai 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich hab halt eine andere Meinung :
> 
> Es gibt ja auch jedes Jahr wieder die Kandidaten, die in Schotterspitzkehren zu schnell sind, "geradeausrutschen" und dabei schwer stürzen.
> Sollen deshalb auch solche Teilstücke in die Grande oder die Extrema verlegt werden ?
> ...




Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Die Maras am Lago waren noch nie Kindergeburtstag ( außer 2005/2006 mit sehr langweiligen Strecken ) und das sollte mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein. Geschwindigkeit ist der Strecke anzupassen, oder? Wer sich überschätzt darf nicht auf den Veranstalter schimpfen.

Ich persönlich hoffe darauf daß jetzt am Sonntag in Schotten der Knoten platzt und nach zwei verpatzten Maras es endlich gut läuft......


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hast Du!
> 
> Nach 10km flach auf der Strasse würden sich 1500 Leute im Flaschenhals auch aufstauen. Es wäre ein gnadenloses Gebolze und Gedrängle von hinten. Jeder will ja vor.
> 
> 5 km Flach und dann 5 km bergauf waren nicht schlecht. Mit Mehr Abstand zwischen den Blöcken hätte es wohl funktionieren können.



 
und wenn alle begleitmotorräder geeignete motocrossreifen drauf gehabt hätten und natürlich fahrer, die vorher schon mal im gelände waren mit ihrer maschine...

hier mal zur abwechslung bilder vom gardasee : die schnellsten männer auf der extrema





und die schnellste frau :





das foto vom langsamsten downhiller (joe) gibts nur in meinem album


joe
wie geschrieben...wenn mich ein motorrad bergab behindert hat der auf der strecke nix zu suchen ... wer meine "abfahrtskünste"  kennt wird mir recht geben...!!!


----------



## redfirediablo (3. Mai 2007)

Hier mal meine Zusammenfassung

Das dritte Jahr mit meinem Vater zusammen angetreten (Nr 399 und 400).

Schön Transponder wie immer montiert, jetzt stellt sich heraus  -> *keine Zeit *warum auch immer, obwohl wir mit über ner halben Stunde unterschied im Ziel waren und z.B. mein Name im Ziel auch aufgerufen wurde. Große Klasse, erst das gemehre mit den 40 Euro Pfand und Rückgabe, dann keine Zeit.

Die Strecke an sich fand ich sehr schön aber wirklich etwas zu anspruchsvoll. Teilweise mußte ich bei den Abfahrten Stücke schieben bzw. besser "runterschlittern" und am Ende habe ich mich gefreut heil durchgekommen zu sein. Hab da schon respekt vor allen die da mit 80mm HT runterfahren.

Der Stau am Ende des ersten Anstiegs war aber wirklich zum k****
Letztes Jahr die Grande gefahren und zu schnell rein, mit dem Ergebnis das ich dann 3 Stunden auf dem Zahnfleisch zuende fahren mußte.

Also diesmal etwas ruhiger aber trotzdem schnell rein und hinten raus Gas geben. Hat ja perfekt gepasst diesmal, über eine halbe Stunde dort rumgestanden, voll aus dem Rythmus gekommen und kalt geworden.

Am Ende stand dann etwa 4:15 oder sowas im Ziel auf der Uhr, reine Fahrzeit davon aber nur 3:36 + etwa 4 Minuten an der Verpflegung. HM waren es bei mir ca 1600.

Also pluspunkt Strecke dafür aber ordentlich Ärger weil keine Zeit und wegen Stau war das Rennen sowieso vorbei (inkl. Grande).


----------



## rxx (3. Mai 2007)

Apropos Fotos: Weiss jemand ab wann die Teilnehmer Fotos online sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fellow-Biker (3. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn man über die anspruchsvollen Trails geteilter Meinung sein kann (ich denke auch, so was gehört eher auf die grande oder extrema). Der viele Verkehr auf den Trails kostete ja zusätzlich zum Stau am Anstieg nochmals weitere Minuten.

Ich bin von Block F gestartet, da ich erst am Samstag gemeldet habe, habe offenbar auf dem Anstieg auch Zeit gut gemacht, denn ich hatte 'nur' ca. 25 Min. Stau, am Ende jedoch die Grande / Extrema um gerade mal 2 Minuten verpaßt.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt verwundert, dass sich offenbar kaum jemand so richtig geärgert hat, dass ihm die lange Runde verwehrt wurde. Ich hatte mich auf die Extrema gefreut, extra am Samstag auf eine länger Tour verzichtet, um Körner zu sparen, nur um dann nach der Piccola ins Ziel rollen zu dürfen.

Und nicht mal die Zeit der Piccola hat irgendeine Aussagekraft aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Bedingungen - die Zeitnahme insgesamt (außer vielleicht für die Top-Fahrer aus Block A und B) damit eine Farce!

Ich ärgere mich noch immer über diese dilettantische Organisation - auch wenn die Strecke und das Wetter gut waren.


----------



## sekt88 (3. Mai 2007)

Fellow-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt verwundert, dass sich offenbar kaum jemand so richtig geärgert hat, dass ihm die lange Runde verwehrt wurde. Ich hatte mich auf die Extrema gefreut, extra am Samstag auf eine länger Tour verzichtet, um Körner zu sparen, nur um dann nach der Piccola ins Ziel rollen zu dürfen.



Ich habe mich auch samt 4 monaten auf die extrema vorbereitet und dann plötzlich nur die Picola gefahren. Als ich ins Ziel angekommen bin, habe ich die nette Mädel richtig losgelegt, dann ab ins Akkredierung Zentrum und die Leute hinten die Theke fast in die Fressen gehauen. 

Ich bin immer noch stink sauer.


----------



## Fellow-Biker (3. Mai 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch samt 4 monaten auf die extrema vorbereitet und dann plötzlich nur die Picola gefahren. Als ich ins Ziel angekommen bin, habe ich die nette Mädel richtig losgelegt, dann ab ins Akkredierung Zentrum und die Leute hinten die Theke fast in die Fressen gehauen.
> 
> Ich bin immer noch stink sauer.



Na, die Helfer im Büro konnten ja wirklich nix dafür ;-) Angeblich hat Uli Stanciu die Zeitlimits festgelegt - der müßte ja wirklich etwas erfahrener sein und hätte den Stau eigentlich vorhersehen müssen.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Mai 2007)

Fellow-Biker schrieb:


> Na, die Helfer im Büro konnten ja wirklich nix dafür ;-) Angeblich hat Uli Stanciu die Zeitlimits festgelegt - der müßte ja wirklich etwas erfahrener sein und hätte den Stau eigentlich vorhersehen müssen.



Pah, der fährt doch selbst kaum noch MTB, und wenn, dann lässt er sich viel Zeit um seine "Extrem-Schinderhannes-Touren" zu fahren......der hat doch von nix ne Ahnung.


----------



## sekt88 (3. Mai 2007)

Fellow-Biker schrieb:


> Na, die Helfer im Büro konnten ja wirklich nix dafür ;-) Angeblich hat Uli Stanciu die Zeitlimits festgelegt - der müßte ja wirklich etwas erfahrener sein und hätte den Stau eigentlich vorhersehen müssen.



Das wüsste ich gerade nach der Ziel ankommen nix.
Vielleicht braucht Stanciu ein bisschen Konkurrenz. 
Ich hab die Schnauz voll von Stanciu und auch Holger Meier, beide sind in JEDEN Bike ausgaben. Es muss jemand anders seien Könnte der Strecken entwickeln kann.


----------



## <MM> (4. Mai 2007)

Also, ich hab' auch schon eine (bzw. drei (EXTREME, MEDIUM, SMALL)) Marathonstrecken ausgeheckt, sie von Top-Fahrern "probefühlen" lassen, die sie nach einigen Korrekturen für renntauglich befunden haben - und dann von einigen Teilnehmern (besonders viele waren's von der SMALL) voll eine auf den Deckel bekommen von wegen zu arger Trails.

Der Lerneffekt daraus war, daß die SMALL nun keine solchen ("argen") mehr enthält. Wobei es gar nichtmal Trails wie am Lago waren, sondern im speziellen eine Wiesenabfahrt mit ca. 30 % Gefälle. Das war vielen zu arg (von wegen Rutschens bei nassen Verhältnissen) - und gab echt herbste Kritik.

Trails oder solche Passagen scheiden Marathonteilnehmer immer in zwei Lager, nämlich in jene, die sie lieben und jene, die bergab einfach technisch noch Entwicklungspotential haben.

Ich bin der Meinung, Trails und natürliche Hindernisse gehören zum Mountainbiken an sich dazu - und daher sind solche Passagen auch in Marathons "einzubauen". Nur nicht zuviele halt. Es gibt da von der UCI bzw. von nationalen Radverbänden eh Empfehlungen - allerdings nicht bezogen auf Trails, sondern auf Asfaltabschnitte, die einen bestimmten Anteil an der Gesamtstrecke nicht überschreiten sollen.

Insgesamt möchte ich's zusammenfassen zu "Speed raus - Trails rein!", denn "Speed kills" (hier im negativen Sinne).


----------



## <MM> (4. Mai 2007)

Ein paar Fotos:

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showpost.php?p=1237007&postcount=12


----------



## zauberer089 (4. Mai 2007)

super Strecke, super Trails, super Verpflegung, super Veranstaltung 

ich hab mich sehr über die technischen Passagen gefreut! 
Hier in Oberbayern sind dagegen MTB-Marathons leider allzuoft fast reine Forstwegrollerstrecken.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Nadelöhrtrail bergauf am 1. Anstieg, das brauchts wirklich nicht


----------



## lens83 (4. Mai 2007)

teilnehmerfotos sind jetzt online.


----------



## jason_wurzel (4. Mai 2007)

huh, wie ist das eigentlich gemeint auf marathon-photos.com, der billigste preis für ein photo ist 9,99? gibt es tatsächlich leute, die das zahlen? oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (4. Mai 2007)

Noch besser find ich den Preis für die Fotos in digitaler Version -> 39.90


----------



## jason_wurzel (4. Mai 2007)

vielleicht falsche Stelle für den Dezimalpunkt! wer weiß!


----------



## lens83 (4. Mai 2007)

ja die preise für marathonfotos sind eigentlich immer recht hoch bis unverschämt.


----------



## ducduc (4. Mai 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch samt 4 monaten auf die extrema vorbereitet und dann plötzlich nur die Picola gefahren. Als ich ins Ziel angekommen bin, habe ich die nette Mädel richtig losgelegt, dann ab ins Akkredierung Zentrum und die Leute hinten die Theke fast in die Fressen gehauen.
> 
> Ich bin immer noch stink sauer.



Würde Dir empfehlen etwas weniger auf den Putz zu hauen. Wenn Du das Zeitlimit nicht mal für die Grande geschafft hast, Stau hin oder her, hättest Du so oder so auf der Extrema schlapp gemacht.


----------



## The Tretschwein (4. Mai 2007)

ducduc schrieb:


> Würde Dir empfehlen etwas weniger auf den Putz zu hauen. Wenn Du das Zeitlimit nicht mal für die Grande geschafft hast, Stau hin oder her, hättest Du so oder so auf der Extrema schlapp gemacht.



Hm so krass will ich das nicht ausdrücken. 

Leute! Der Veranstalter muss den Verkehr sperren lassen, Streckenposten stehen dan lieben langen Tag mit Freuden da so rum. Die Siegerehrung kann warten bis Abends, wer noch heim muss....sein Problem.

Mmmh ja Die Extrema oder LAnge Runde bedeutet nicht, dass man da 9 Stunden rumfährt. Ich finde etwas eng gesteckte Limits in Ordnung. Schlecht wie es hier gelaufen ist.


----------



## sekt88 (4. Mai 2007)

ducduc schrieb:


> Würde Dir empfehlen etwas weniger auf den Putz zu hauen. Wenn Du das Zeitlimit nicht mal für die Grande geschafft hast, Stau hin oder her, hättest Du so oder so auf der Extrema schlapp gemacht.




ich habe mich "paced" damit ich nicht schlapp für die Extrema werden, bis um  stau war ich minuten exact, genau da wo ich sein wollte.

Hätte ich der Zeit limit erreicht, würde ich dann gas geben. 

sonst sollst du nicht meine fähigkeiten beurteilen wenn du mich nicht kennst.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Mai 2007)

Wie auch immer, ein Duden täte dir aber ach mal nicht schlecht..


----------



## sekt88 (5. Mai 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ein Duden täte dir aber ach mal nicht schlecht..



Was soll das heissen-mein Deutsch ist nicht immer so gut das ich manchmal manche umgangsprachliche Sätze nicht verstehen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Mai 2007)

Vergiss es.   Wie gesagt mit Lizenz fährt es sich besser von vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer089 (5. Mai 2007)

sekt88 schrieb:


> ich habe mich "paced" damit ich nicht schlapp für die Extrema werden, bis um  stau war ich minuten exact, genau da wo ich sein wollte.
> 
> Hätte ich der Zeit limit erreicht, würde ich dann gas geben.



Realitätsverlust?
der Stau vor San Giovanni war irgendwo zwischen km16 und km17.
der Abzweig zur Grande/Extrema und damit das angesprochene Zeitlimit war bei km37 

Also 20km und damit einige Abfahrten und Anstiege vorher "minutenexakt" alles im Griff gehabt klingt nach Märchenstunde.


----------



## sekt88 (5. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> Realitätsverlust?
> der Stau vor San Giovanni war irgendwo zwischen km16 und km17.
> der Abzweig zur Grande/Extrema und damit das angesprochene Zeitlimit war bei km37
> 
> Also 20km und damit einige Abfahrten und Anstiege vorher "minutenexakt" alles im Griff gehabt klingt nach Märchenstunde.



Kein Realitätsverlust. Meinst du das Riva 2007 war mein erstes Marathon?


----------



## lens83 (5. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Mmmh ja Die Extrema oder LAnge Runde bedeutet nicht, dass man da 9 Stunden rumfährt. Ich finde etwas eng gesteckte Limits in Ordnung. Schlecht wie es hier gelaufen ist.



sagst du jetzt aber auch nur weil du von vornherein weißt, dass du mit den limits nie probleme haben wirst. 

ich finde für 40euro einschreibung sollte schon drin sein, dass jeder in seinem eigenen tempo durchfahren darf.


----------



## The Tretschwein (5. Mai 2007)

Also egal! Ganz logo war doch, dass Du dort einfach ziemlich am Anschlag fahren musst um keinen Stau abzukriegen. Vergiss deine Einteilung! Nicht Du bestimmst das Tempo sondern die realen Gegebenheiten. 
Nach der Abzweigung hättest Du bis zu Extrema rausnehmen können, damit am Schluss noch Pulver hast.

Folgerung: Falsche Taktik = draussen.



lens83 schrieb:


> sagst du jetzt aber auch nur weil du von vornherein weißt, dass du mit den limits nie probleme haben wirst.
> 
> ich finde für 40euro einschreibung sollte schon drin sein, dass jeder in seinem eigenen tempo durchfahren darf.



Geb ich dir zum Teil Recht. Der Veranstalter hat sich ja entschuldigt.
Eng hätte es beim Abzweig zur Extrema werden dürfen.

Aber mal Hand aufs Herz ( lassen wir den Stau mal ausser Betracht ). 3 Stunden hab ich schon kritisch gesehen, aber auch gedacht: Wer mehr als 3 Stunden bis zum Abzweig braucht, ist nicht wirklich reif für die längere Strecke.  Wohin führt das am Ende? Zu 10 Stunden?


----------



## lens83 (5. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Geb ich dir zum Teil Recht. Der Veranstalter hat sich ja entschuldigt.
> Eng hätte es beim Abzweig zur Extrema werden dürfen.
> 
> Aber mal Hand aufs Herz ( lassen wir den Stau mal ausser Betracht ). 3 Stunden hab ich schon kritisch gesehen, aber auch gedacht: Wer mehr als 3 Stunden bis zum Abzweig braucht, ist nicht wirklich reif für die längere Strecke.  Wohin führt das am Ende? Zu 10 Stunden?



klar kann es da auch zu "brutalen" zeiten kommen. denke auch, dass sich da nicht der veranstalter querstellt, sondern eher die stadtverwaltung bezüglich straßensperre etc. - denke das ist das eigentliche problem.

ich stell mir nur immer vor wie bitter es für diejenigen ist, die von ewig weit her anreisen und dann aus dem rennen genommen werden.


----------



## The Tretschwein (5. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> ich stell mir nur immer vor wie bitter es für diejenigen ist, die von ewig weit her anreisen und dann aus dem rennen genommen werden.



Du sprichst es aus: Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> klar kann es da auch zu "brutalen" zeiten kommen. denke auch, dass sich da nicht der veranstalter querstellt, sondern eher die stadtverwaltung bezüglich straßensperre etc. - denke das ist das eigentliche problem.
> 
> ich stell mir nur immer vor wie bitter es für diejenigen ist, die von ewig weit her anreisen und dann aus dem rennen genommen werden.



mein tip zum erreichen der limits: 

mehr trainieren und weniger im forum rumlamentieren...

joe

ich bin auch im hinblick auf die geplante extrema den ersten berg 5 schläge unter der schwelle gefahren (155-160puls) und trotzdem hatte der stau gerade erst begonnen ... (das nächste mal häng ich mich an "the tretschein" dran,wir lagen glaub ich nah zusammen...)

wie da manche um mich rum schon am schnaufen waren hätten die die extrema nie geschafft auch wenn sie das erste limit zur grande gerade noch so mit ach und krach erreicht hätten...


----------



## lens83 (5. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> mein tip zum erreichen der limits:
> 
> mehr trainieren und weniger im forum rumlamentieren...
> 
> joe



ich hab ja kein problem mit den limits.


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> mein tip zum erreichen der limits:
> 
> mehr trainieren und weniger im forum rumlamentieren...
> 
> ...



Mensch Joe, Du warst da??? Hab Dich gar nicht gesehen! Schade!!! Gut, waren schon ein paar Leute da, da übersieht man schonmal einen...


Na der Veranstalter hat sich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, gut sie haben sich wenigstens per Mail entschuldigt, aber das das mit dem Trail bergauf nicht gut geht war von vorneherein klar, das ist so eng, die Stelle darf nie so früh kommen - und bergab sind sie rudelweise im Weg rumgelegen, das war auch nicht lustig, erst zickzack fahren und irgendwann entnervt absteigen.
Solche Sachen sollten alle erst auf der Grande u. Extrema kommen, da hats nicht mehr so viel Leute - oder man muss die Strecken vor den Engstellen teilen, dann wirds auch nicht so voll, aber so können sie es total vergessen.
Früher (vor 2005) wurde es auch erst später eng und technisch, da gabs bei weitem nicht so viel Probleme. 
Der nächste Blödsinn ist die Zeit beim Startschuss zu nehmen, bei 5 Blöcken und so vielen Teilnehmern auch ne Sauerei, meine Stoppuhr hat 7 min weniger angezeigt als ich hinterher hatte, ein Großteil davon stammt vom Start aus Block D, ging doch früher auch anders!
Naja man wird sehen obs nächstes Jahr besser wird...


----------



## Fellow-Biker (6. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> mein tip zum erreichen der limits:
> 
> mehr trainieren und weniger im forum rumlamentieren...
> 
> joe.




Das ist ja der größte Unfug, den ich hier bislang gelesen habe. Die schnellsten Fahrer (der Piccola wohlgemerkt und nicht der Extrema) kamen nach ca. 1:45 in Ceniga (Verzweigung zur Grande) an.

Wenn man ca. 30 Minuten länger braucht auf einer Runde mit ca. 1700 hm und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten, liegt man ca. bei 2:15 h bis zum Zeitlimit. Wenn jetzt einer behauptet, man müsse mehr trainieren und besser sein, um die Grande zu fahren, der spinnt ganz einfach.

Wenn man die Rechnung zu Ende bringt, addiert man 30-45 min. für den Stau plus 5 min. für den hinteren Startblock plus 5-10 min, die man auf den vollen Abfahrten verliert, kommt man auf insgesamt ca. 3:10 h bis zur Verzweigung und verpaßt das Zeitlimit deutlich. (Bei mir waren es übrigens genau 2 Minuten trotz STaus und Start aus Block F).

Also erst denken, dann posten.


----------



## jason_wurzel (6. Mai 2007)

So, also falls sie jemand braucht, die GPS Daten von der Ronda Picola hätte ich, sind aber zu groß zum hochladen, einfach mir ne PM schreiben, dann mail ich sie...


----------



## The Tretschwein (6. Mai 2007)

Fellow-Biker schrieb:


> Das ist ja der größte Unfug, den ich hier bislang gelesen habe. Die schnellsten Fahrer (der Piccola wohlgemerkt und nicht der Extrema) kamen nach ca. 1:45 in Ceniga (Verzweigung zur Grande) an.
> 
> Wenn man ca. 30 Minuten länger braucht auf einer Runde mit ca. 1700 hm und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten, liegt man ca. bei 2:15 h bis zum Zeitlimit. Wenn jetzt einer behauptet, man müsse mehr trainieren und besser sein, um die Grande zu fahren, der spinnt ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du recht! 
Seine Aussage trifft für den ersten Block zu. Danach hinkt das etwas.
Ich bin nach ca. 2.05 am Abzweig gewesen. Ich stand ganz vorne und bin am ersten Berg auch sicher nicht grad lahm gefahren.

Ich war froh am Motorrad gut vorbei gekommen zu sein. Dachte mir schon jetzt gehts los. Dass es aber so schlimm würde, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Konnte auch der Veranstalter nicht riechen.

Aber der Motorradfahre hätte zB per Handy Bescheid geben müssen und man hatte das Limit eben auf 4 Stunden setzen können. 

Nun Gut! Staus gibt es in Riva immer.


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Mai 2007)

Fellow-Biker schrieb:


> Das ist ja der größte Unfug, den ich hier bislang gelesen habe. Die schnellsten Fahrer (der Piccola wohlgemerkt und nicht der Extrema) kamen nach ca. 1:45 in Ceniga (Verzweigung zur Grande) an.
> 
> Wenn man ca. 30 Minuten länger braucht auf einer Runde mit ca. 1700 hm und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten, liegt man ca. bei 2:15 h bis zum Zeitlimit. Wenn jetzt einer behauptet, man müsse mehr trainieren und besser sein, um die Grande zu fahren, der spinnt ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



Hm, 5min für den Startblock ist bestimmt nicht zu wenig, aber ob man wirklich soviel auf den Abfahrten verliert, schwer zu sagen. Und waren es wirklich 30-40min Standzeit? Ich bin aus Block D raus und an der Engstelle max. 1-2min gestanden, ansonsten eben langsam gelaufen, auf den Abfahrten hab ich auch nicht so viel verloren, aber ich denke ich bin noch rel. gut durchgekommen - war es danach wirklich so dicht? Meine Freundin hat von max. 10min Wartezeit gesprochen. Keine Ahnung obs dann noch dramatischer wurde. Wenn man auf die Grande oder Extrema will, muss man einfach durchs Getümmel durch, da hilft wirklich nicht viel, ich bin von Anfang an recht schnell angegangen um eben nicht "hängenzubleiben", das gilt für fast alle Marathons mit hohen Teilnehmerzahlen, wenns Gedränge weg ist, kann man sichs immer noch einteilen.


----------



## bikertom (6. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hm, 5min für den Startblock ist bestimmt nicht zu wenig, aber ob man wirklich soviel auf den Abfahrten verliert, schwer zu sagen. Und waren es wirklich 30-40min Standzeit? Ich bin aus Block D raus und an der Engstelle max. 1-2min gestanden, ansonsten eben langsam gelaufen, auf den Abfahrten hab ich auch nicht so viel verloren, aber ich denke ich bin noch rel. gut durchgekommen - war es danach wirklich so dicht? Meine Freundin hat von max. 10min Wartezeit gesprochen. Keine Ahnung obs dann noch dramatischer wurde. Wenn man auf die Grande oder Extrema will, muss man einfach durchs Getümmel durch, da hilft wirklich nicht viel, ich bin von Anfang an recht schnell angegangen um eben nicht "hängenzubleiben", das gilt für fast alle Marathons mit hohen Teilnehmerzahlen, wenns Gedränge weg ist, kann man sichs immer noch einteilen.



jetz muss ich auch mal meinen senft dazu geben!

bin hinten von sartblock b gestartet und bin vom start bis padaro einhändig mit nasenbluten hochgefahren. wurde bis dahin ganz schön durchgereicht. als ich mir die auswertung meines hac 4 ansah, konnte genau sehen, dass ich für 50m an der besagten stelle genau 20min gebraucht habe.meine freundin brauchte 30min. den abzweig zur grande habe ich noch 10min vorm limit geschafft. ich dachte eigentlich, dass man im block b einigermaßen weit vorne steht, allerdings hat da ja kein schwein kontrolliert und so stand da ja jeder drin. bin echt gespannt was die nächstes jahr vorhaben um diese probleme zu beheben.

gruß, thomas


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Mai 2007)

Also, ich stand auch im Block D, zeimlich weit vorne, und bin den Anstieg nach S.Giovanni für meine Verhältnisse sehr schnell angegangen ( 13/14er Schnitt ) und hätte bei normalem durchkommen das Limit eingehalten. Ich hab definitiv ca. 42 Min. gestanden laut HAC Auswertung, auf die Uhr hab ich währenddessen auch geschaut. 

Wie dem auch sei, nächstes Jahr müssen entweder 

- zeitversetzte Startblöcke oder
- größere Zeitlimits oder
- längerer Anstieg OHNE Trailabzweig her!

Trails kann man ein paar auf den Abfahrten einbauen und die Trailpassage bei Laghel war ja auch ganz nett, ansonsten gehören so Abfahrten wie bei Volta di No ( die ich persönlich klasse fand ) bei einem derart hohen aufkommen an Marathonisti - und damit muss man beim Riva Marathon immer rechnen - auf die Grande bzw. Extrema.


----------



## dre (7. Mai 2007)

... ja es war ein Rennen, für dessen Start ich 40  auf den Tisch gelegt habe (keine Kleinigkeit aus meiner Sicht) und dann nervt solch ein Stau schon. Ich stand 45 Min. im Wald. Die Laune hebt das nicht gerade.
Hier hat der Veranstalter einfach Bockmist gemacht. O.k. er hat sich entschuldigt. Mal sehen ob er auch etwas gelernt hat?

Dafür war das Wetter super!


Übrigends: "rettet die V-Brake"    sollten wir als Bürgerinitiative einrichten. Um jene aussterbende Rasse sollten sich AI und Greenpeace dringend kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikertom (7. Mai 2007)

dre schrieb:


> ... ja es war ein Rennen, für dessen Start ich 40  auf den Tisch gelegt habe (keine Kleinigkeit aus meiner Sicht) und dann nervt solch ein Stau schon. Ich stand 45 Min. im Wald. Die Laune hebt das nicht gerade.
> Hier hat der Veranstalter einfach Bockmist gemacht. O.k. er hat sich entschuldigt. Mal sehen ob er auch etwas gelernt hat?
> 
> Dafür war das Wetter super!
> ...



wo hat sich denn der Verantalter entschuldigt? per email oder auf der homepage? ich hab noch nichts gesehen.

gruß, thomas


----------



## lens83 (7. Mai 2007)

bikertom schrieb:


> wo hat sich denn der Verantalter entschuldigt? per email oder auf der homepage? ich hab noch nichts gesehen.
> 
> gruß, thomas



per mail.

siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3660438&postcount=89


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

bikertom schrieb:


> jetz muss ich auch mal meinen senft dazu geben!
> 
> bin hinten von sartblock b gestartet und bin vom start bis padaro einhändig mit nasenbluten hochgefahren. wurde bis dahin ganz schön durchgereicht. als ich mir die auswertung meines hac 4 ansah, konnte genau sehen, dass ich für 50m an der besagten stelle genau 20min gebraucht habe.meine freundin brauchte 30min. den abzweig zur grande habe ich noch 10min vorm limit geschafft. ich dachte eigentlich, dass man im block b einigermaßen weit vorne steht, allerdings hat da ja kein schwein kontrolliert und so stand da ja jeder drin. bin echt gespannt was die nächstes jahr vorhaben um diese probleme zu beheben.
> 
> gruß, thomas



Also das mit den gemischten Blocks hab ich auch gesehen, das ist Sauerei, mir geht das ja auch auf den Sack, dass ich so weit hinten starten muss, aber das ist dann halt so, deshalb geh ich trotzdem in den zugewiesenen Block. Ich hab ja auch den HAC ausgewertet, deshalb weiß ich, dass ich so gut wie keine Standzeit hatte, klar im Trail selbst gings auch langsam vorwärts, leer wäre das viel schneller gegangen, trotzdem denke ich, dass da höchstens 5-7min bei mir verloren gingen - und ich bin nicht wie einige andere durch den Wald hoch. Hatte ich da wirklich noch soviel Glück? Dachte halt, es kam einigen viel länger vor als es wirklich war, ging mir ja auch so, ich hätte geschworen 15min verloren zu haben, in Wirklichkeit waren es max. die Hälfte - aber gut mit ner Auswertung sieht man es ja. Tatsache ist es muss was geändert werden, keine Frage sonst ist der Marathon ruckzuck tot. Dies wäre allerdings schade, die Trails sind ja schon super, nur müssen sie an den richtigen Stellen eingebaut werden.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

dre schrieb:


> Übrigends: "rettet die V-Brake"    sollten wir als Bürgerinitiative einrichten. Um jene aussterbende Rasse sollten sich AI und Greenpeace dringend kümmern.



Ähm ich komm mir auch schon ganz antiquiert damit vor! Wenn ich mich im Startblock so umsehe und die mitleidigen Blicke der anderen ernte    
Leicht ist sie trotzdem, da kommt noch keine Scheibe mit, egal wie getuned!


----------



## captain hook (8. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Der nächste Blödsinn ist die Zeit beim Startschuss zu nehmen, bei 5 Blöcken und so vielen Teilnehmern auch ne Sauerei, meine Stoppuhr hat 7 min weniger angezeigt als ich hinterher hatte, ein Großteil davon stammt vom Start aus Block D, ging doch früher auch anders!
> Naja man wird sehen obs nächstes Jahr besser wird...




wie???? die nehmen die zeit beim schuss??? wozu hat man dann den chip???? 

weitere frage: wie soll damit jemand gewinnen können der nicht unter den ersten 50 steht? (oder ein angemessenes ergebniss erzielen... ich meine wenn man am start 10 min bekommt, dann gehts da bei manchen darum ins preisgeld zu fahren oder nicht...)

hab ich da vorne irgendwas von lizenz und am start vorne stehen gelesen??? also ich hab eine... hat keine sau interessiert!!! 

erfolgte überhaupt eine aufstellung nach irgendwelchen nachvollziehbaren kriterien? 

kontrolliert anfahren ist wenn man bei sowas von hinten kommt, ein schon fast lustiger ansatz... ich bin den ersten berg am tag vorher gefahren und da war völlig klar, dass wenn man bis oben nicht soviele wie möglich geholt hat, bekommt man auf der abfahrt bzw. da wo es dann eng wird probleme! 

zumal wenn man mal gesehen hat, wer oder was da so im a-block stand.... manche davon waren eher wie "bewegliche hinternisse" zur steigerung des schwierigkeitsgrades!


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> wie???? die nehmen die zeit beim schuss??? wozu hat man dann den chip????
> 
> weitere frage: wie soll damit jemand gewinnen können der nicht unter den ersten 50 steht? (oder ein angemessenes ergebniss erzielen... ich meine wenn man am start 10 min bekommt, dann gehts da bei manchen darum ins preisgeld zu fahren oder nicht...)
> 
> ...



Was glaubst Du wie blöd ich geschaut habe, zumal die Jahre zuvor immer erst beim Überfahren der Startlinie die Zeit genommen wurde. Aber es stand so in der Ausschreibung (hab ich auch erst hinterher gelesen) und es ist ganz klar, weil ich mit einem Teamkollegen durchs Ziel bin der im Block vor mir Stand, aber dann 0,8sec. schneller war, also wurde beim Startschuss die Zeit genommen. Passt auch mit meiner eigenen Zeitnahme zusammen, die gut 7min weniger hat als ich offiziell habe...
Der Chip (mit 40 Euro Pfand) ist also ziemlich unnötig, dann können sie gleich per Hand die Zeit nehmen, da es ja auch keine Zwischenzeitnahmen gab!

Das ist aus den hinteren Blöcken definitiv unmöglich! Startverzug dann noch Behinderung durch die vielen Fahrer vor einem und Standzeiten an Engstellen, das summiert sich schön auf. Die Fahrer vom Block A konnten übrigends an allen Stellen sauber durchfahren ohne die geringsten Wartezeiten!

Echt, selbst mit Lizenz durfte man nicht vorne rein??? Die Sauerei wird ja immer größer. Zwei Teamkollegen waren weiter vorne, ich glaub in B die haben Lizenz! Dann versteh ich auch nicht für was das ganze gut ist.
In Kirchzarten (mit einigen tausend Startern) läuft das so: 1. Jahr Du fährst von ganz hinten (je nach Anmeldung im letzten oder vorletzten Block), in allen nächsten Jahren wirst Du nach Deiner gefahrenen Zeit eingeteilt, egal ob Mann oder Frau, die Zeit entscheidet - das finde ich definitiv die beste Aufteilung überhaupt, nur so werden die Leute so einsortiert, dass es nicht zu großen Geschwindigkeitsunterschieden und somit zu riesen Staus kommt!
Ansonsten gilt bei solchen Teilnehmerzahlen leider am Anfang so viel wie möglich überholen, sonst wirds bitter! Ich fahre dann wirklich am 1. Berg fast Anschlag, rausnehmen kann ich dann immer noch wenn mehr Platz ist...


----------



## captain hook (8. Mai 2007)

Das ist aus den hinteren Blöcken definitiv unmöglich! Startverzug dann noch Behinderung durch die vielen Fahrer vor einem und Standzeiten an Engstellen, das summiert sich schön auf. Die Fahrer vom Block A konnten übrigends an allen Stellen sauber durchfahren ohne die geringsten Wartezeiten!

!
Ansonsten gilt bei solchen Teilnehmerzahlen leider am Anfang so viel wie möglich überholen, sonst wirds bitter! Ich fahre dann wirklich am 1. Berg fast Anschlag, rausnehmen kann ich dann immer noch wenn mehr Platz ist...[/QUOTE]

zu1) stimmt.... ich war am ende des s. giovanni aus block c  soweit vorgefahren, dass ich im vorderfeld des a blocks war. wurde am steilstück des ersten anstiegs zwar geschoben, aber so, dass es zügig vorran ging. eigentlich konnten man alles fahren... sofern man konnte.... 

zu2) das ging natürlich nur deshalb, weil ich genau dieselbe taktik verfolgt hatte... aus dem c-block wie im straßenrennen gefahren was geht und dann als mehr platz war, mal kurz luft geholt. ein "ordentliches" rennen wie z.b. aus dem ersten drittel des a-blocks ist damit natürlich nicht möglich! plus, dass die natürlich in einer schönen windschattengruppe in den ersten berg fahren plus plus plus.... aber wen juckt schon das vermeindliche fußvolk zum auffüllen des rennens damit am ende die zahlen stimmen.... versucht man es gleichmaessig wie sekt 88 und hofft ueber die konstanz ins ziel zu kommen, erlebt man genau absehbar, was er erlebt hat! (auch wenn es selbstverständlich eigentlich bezogen auf sinnvolle leistungsentfalltung ect. die eigentlich richtige herangehensweise ist... welche aber natürlich in der kombination der ereignisse nur dem a-block zugestanden wird...)

vielleicht könnte man auch in einem jahr gefahrene ergebnisse mit heranziehen... wenn jemand meldet der vielleicht ein spezielles rennen nochnicht gefahren ist, dafür aber in dem jahr oder auch im vorjahr sagen wir mal unter der ersten 100 eines "relevanten" marathons war, dann könnte man den ja einfach vorne reinsortieren und fertig. (funktioniert z.b. bei skatemarathons mit mehreren tausend startern regelmäßig einigermaßnen verlässlich...)


----------



## lens83 (8. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also das mit den gemischten Blocks hab ich auch gesehen, das ist Sauerei, mir geht das ja auch auf den Sack, dass ich so weit hinten starten muss, aber das ist dann halt so, deshalb geh ich trotzdem in den zugewiesenen Block.



das ist halt wie so einiges ganz klar ein mangel bei der organisation. wenn der veranstalter luecken offen laesst, ist doch ganz klar, dass es dann auch die schlaumeier gibt, die das auch ausnutzen.
dabei ginge es -wie es bei vielen marathons ja auch laengst ueblich ist - ganz einfach: jeder starter muss sich im zugewiesenen block "einchecken", indem er beim "blockeingang" ueber den teppich rollt, der ihn dann registriert. macht er das nicht sondern schwindelt sich in einen anderen block = keine zeit.
...aber datasport kommt anscheinend nicht soweit...


----------



## captain hook (8. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> das ist halt wie so einiges ganz klar ein mangel bei der organisation. wenn der veranstalter luecken offen laesst, ist doch ganz klar, dass es dann auch die schlaumeier gibt, die das auch ausnutzen.
> dabei ginge es -wie es bei vielen marathons ja auch laengst ueblich ist - ganz einfach: jeder starter muss sich im zugewiesenen block "einchecken", indem er beim "blockeingang" ueber den teppich rollt, der ihn dann registriert. macht er das nicht sondern schwindelt sich in einen anderen block = keine zeit.
> ...aber datasport kommt anscheinend nicht soweit...



geht ja noch einfacher... da man ja eh blockstarts macht, sieht man ja, welcher fahrer mit welchen anderen fahrern über den (start-)strich gefahren ist... tut das einer mit nem c auf der nummer (sollte ja in der startliste ebenfalls vermerkt sein...) mit dem a-block gemeinsam, ist er raus! dazu brauchts noch nichtmal ne extra matte... ein kurzer abgleich und fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte man auch in einem jahr gefahrene ergebnisse mit heranziehen... wenn jemand meldet der vielleicht ein spezielles rennen nochnicht gefahren ist, dafür aber in dem jahr oder auch im vorjahr sagen wir mal unter der ersten 100 eines "relevanten" marathons war, dann könnte man den ja einfach vorne reinsortieren und fertig. (funktioniert z.b. bei skatemarathons mit mehreren tausend startern regelmäßig einigermaßnen verlässlich...)



Es gäbe sicher viele Möglichkeiten sauber "einzusortieren", aber da haben die meisten wohl keine Lust dazu - eigentlich traurig, bei den heutigen Startgeldern könnte man mehr erwarten. Und so schwer wäre das wohl auch nicht. Ergebnisslisten gäbe es genug im Internet, oder man fragt bei der Anmeldung nach best. Ergebnissen, prüfen lässt sich das ja dann auch! T-Shirt weglassen und alles ein bischen besser organisieren  - wär mir persönlich viel lieber!


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> das ist halt wie so einiges ganz klar ein mangel bei der organisation. wenn der veranstalter luecken offen laesst, ist doch ganz klar, dass es dann auch die schlaumeier gibt, die das auch ausnutzen.
> dabei ginge es -wie es bei vielen marathons ja auch laengst ueblich ist - ganz einfach: jeder starter muss sich im zugewiesenen block "einchecken", indem er beim "blockeingang" ueber den teppich rollt, der ihn dann registriert. macht er das nicht sondern schwindelt sich in einen anderen block = keine zeit.
> ...aber datasport kommt anscheinend nicht soweit...



Stimmt, auch das wäre ne Möglichkeit. Oder die Leute die an den Blockeingängen in Riva standen machen einfach mal ihre Augen auf!!! Simpel und kostet nix, weil Ordner waren ja da! Und das Datasport so arbeitet wundert mich auch, sie sind ja wohl mit die größten im Geschäft, aber ich befürchte das liegt auch eher am Veranstalter, es kommt vmlt. drauf an was er beauftragt und auch bezahlt! Mehrere Checkpunkte oder Zwischenzeiten kosten vmlt. Geld!


----------



## baloo (8. Mai 2007)

Denke dass dies nicht an Datasport liegt sondern am Veranstalter.

Bei der Schwiezer Marathon Serie (IXS Swiss Bike Classic) machen die einen super Job. Zwischenzeiten, Nettozeit, Transponder ohne Depot Gebühren, Endzeit und Rangliste wenige Minuten nach Zeileinfahrt online, ...!

Greats
Baloo

P.S.: Habe keine Aktien bei DS!


----------



## captain hook (8. Mai 2007)

baloo schrieb:


> Denke dass dies nicht an Datasport liegt sondern am Veranstalter.
> 
> Bei der Schwiezer Marathon Serie (IXS Swiss Bike Classic) machen die einen super Job. Zwischenzeiten, Nettozeit, Transponder ohne Depot Gebühren, Endzeit und Rangliste wenige Minuten nach Zeileinfahrt online, ...!
> 
> ...





die werden wohl nur ihren job als dienstleister des veranstalters machen, der eine bestimmte leistung bestellt und bezahlt... orga, startaufstellung etc. gehören sicher nicht dazu... 

es gibt halt veranstaltungen die sind kult... und ich wette, dass nächstes jahr wieder genausoviele leute am start stehen und das viele dinge die dieses jahr bemängelt werden nächstes jahr wiederzufinden sein werden! hab im startblock gehört, dass die startaufstellung in den letzten jahren auch schon so gewesen sein soll... nunja... und je nach streckenverlauf wirkt sich ein bund gemischtes, durcheinandergewürfeltes starterfeld dann eben so aus wie es das getan hat und auch in zukunft weiter tun wird... 

in diesem zusammenhang aber mal was echt positives: es gab fast niemanden, der auf eine höfliche frage wie "kann ich kurz vorbei" bergauf keinen platz gemacht hätte oder ähnliches... spricht für die sportler!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Mai 2007)

Also, bei den früheren Maras, die noch von Upsolut veranstaltet wurden, kann ich mich gut daran erinnern daß auf meiner Lenkernummer ein Scan-Code war, der wurde dann am Eingang zum Startblock eingescannt. Ich denke mal daß dadurch eben ein "falsches" einordnen unterbunden wurde.

Natürlich gabs schon damals ( Tegernsee, Ruhpolding, Oberhof ) Schlaumeier, die meinten, sich einschmuggeln zu können. Ich glaube, wer nicht eingescannt wurde der bekam schlicht keine Zeit! Schon blöd, ordnest dich bewußt in nen anderen Block ein und wunderst dich im Ziel daß da keine Zeit für dich genommen wird   - selber schuld!


----------



## baloo (8. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> die werden wohl nur ihren job als dienstleister des veranstalters machen, der eine bestimmte leistung bestellt und bezahlt... orga, startaufstellung etc. gehören sicher nicht dazu...



Sehe ich auch so!

Tip, dass man nächstes Jahr vorne steht, so früh wie möglich anmelden. Ein Freund von mir hat sich schon im Januar angemeldet -> Startblock B! Er ist OHNE grösseren Stau durchgekommen. Ich selbst hab mich erst zwei Wochen vorher angemeldet -> Block D -> Stau 

Baloo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (8. Mai 2007)

kontrolle oder nicht kontrolle.... die 100 leute die sich vordrängeln, machen bei 2000 leuten wenn du von hinten startest keinen relevanten unterschied! wenn du nach a gehörst und in d stehst, dann kommst du eh nicht mehr vor, ob nun mit oder ohne die 100 die da falsch stehen. und sofern es so richtig grob falsch ist, find ichs nicht gut, aber dann versteh ich die leute teilweise! ob lizenz oder nicht oder wie gut und schnell oder auch nicht, hat bei der anmeldung ueberhaupt nicht die bohne interessiert! ich hab nur ne pampige antwort bekommen auf meine höfliche frage und fertig wars damit. und ich will garnicht daran denken, was man so alles gesehen hat beim weg von c nach a! inkl. der sich stellenden sinnfrage nach der startaufstellung. 

sehr sehr schade für das an und für sich sehr schöne rennen(!!!) (muss ja auch mal gesagt sein!!!) oder haben nur teamfahrer und/oder eingekaufte das recht auf ein "richtiges" rennen? der veranstalter sollte gelegentlich vielleicht daran denken, dass nicht die wenigen weltklassefahrer das viele startgeld der tausenden teilnehmer bezahlen!


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Echt, selbst mit Lizenz durfte man nicht vorne rein??? Die Sauerei wird ja immer größer. Zwei Teamkollegen waren weiter vorne, ich glaub in B die haben Lizenz! Dann versteh ich auch nicht für was das ganze gut ist.
> In Kirchzarten (mit einigen tausend Startern) läuft das so: 1. Jahr Du fährst von ganz hinten (je nach Anmeldung im letzten oder vorletzten Block), in allen nächsten Jahren wirst Du nach Deiner gefahrenen Zeit eingeteilt, egal ob Mann oder Frau, die Zeit entscheidet - das finde ich definitiv die beste Aufteilung überhaupt, nur so werden die Leute so einsortiert, dass es nicht zu großen Geschwindigkeitsunterschieden und somit zu riesen Staus kommt!
> Ansonsten gilt bei solchen Teilnehmerzahlen leider am Anfang so viel wie möglich überholen, sonst wirds bitter! Ich fahre dann wirklich am 1. Berg fast Anschlag, rausnehmen kann ich dann immer noch wenn mehr Platz ist...



es gab halt zb...die marketing lösung : wer riva und willingen bucht kommt in den ersten block...das widerspricht jeder "sportlichen" aufstellung ...da ist dem veranstalter der geldbeutel näher als unsere diskutiererei hier...

deshalb ja auch mein eigentlich gar nicht so ernst gemeinter vorhalt: mehr trainieren... der ja so gemeint war,dass wir hier lamentieren können soviel wir wollen,es entscheiden halt meist andere eher pekunäre argumente...aber einige (betroffene hunde bellen...) haben das ja nicht so locker spaßig verstanden wie es gemeint war...

oder glaubt ihr das tv motorrad mit slicks,das den trail versperrte war da, damit endlich mehr medienpräsenz im tv erreicht wird ? nein, der war mittendrin,um das video hinterher besser zu vermarkten...

und das mit den ordnern stimmt schon...es hätte schon gereicht wenn sie kurz vor dem start durch die blöcke gegeangen wären und sich die startnummern anzuschauen...bzw.die darüber liegenden langentrikots etc. mal hochzuheben und drunterzuschauen...(ich will ja nicht petzen hier..)
wir sind ja lange genug herumgestanden...das wird auch immer schlimmer,jetzt muß man schon eine stunde vor start in die blöcke...

irgendwann übernachten da welche im schlafsack wie vor der ticketvergabe für tokio hotel...

obwohl das bestimmt wieder genau die kandidaten sind,die bei jeder erkennbaren steigung sofort aufs kleine blatt schalten...und hinterher alles auf die schlechte ungerechte startaufstellung schieben...aber damit mach ich mich bestimmt schon wieder unbeliebt... also           

und glaubt mir : die ersten 10 der gesamtwertung interessiert das alles nicht...und die restlichen 2300 ungrad sollten alles etwas lockerer sehen...wobei ich selbst bei 30minuten unnötigem stau und sonstigen sportlichen ungerechtigkeiten der erste bin der irgendjemandem an die gurgel gehen könnte...    da bin ich voll bei euch...

joe
ps: für willingen hab ich grad gelesen, dass unterschiedliche startblöcke/zeiten vorgesehen sind und die technischen sachen auf der mittleren runde liegen...obwohl willingen ist doch eher autobahn oder ???


----------



## lens83 (8. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> geht ja noch einfacher... da man ja eh blockstarts macht, sieht man ja, welcher fahrer mit welchen anderen fahrern über den (start-)strich gefahren ist... tut das einer mit nem c auf der nummer (sollte ja in der startliste ebenfalls vermerkt sein...) mit dem a-block gemeinsam, ist er raus! dazu brauchts noch nichtmal ne extra matte... ein kurzer abgleich und fertig...



hmmm? wie willst du das jetzt praktisch verwirklichen?
das funktioniert wohl eher nicht. die bloecke vermischen sich ja sofort wenn die absperrungen weggenommen werden und der ganze rudel in bewegung kommt.
die vordersten C leute sind ja sozusagen gleichauf mit den hintersten B leuten.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> die werden wohl nur ihren job als dienstleister des veranstalters machen, der eine bestimmte leistung bestellt und bezahlt... orga, startaufstellung etc. gehören sicher nicht dazu...
> 
> es gibt halt veranstaltungen die sind kult... und ich wette, dass nächstes jahr wieder genausoviele leute am start stehen und das viele dinge die dieses jahr bemängelt werden nächstes jahr wiederzufinden sein werden! hab im startblock gehört, dass die startaufstellung in den letzten jahren auch schon so gewesen sein soll... nunja... und je nach streckenverlauf wirkt sich ein bund gemischtes, durcheinandergewürfeltes starterfeld dann eben so aus wie es das getan hat und auch in zukunft weiter tun wird...
> 
> in diesem zusammenhang aber mal was echt positives: es gab fast niemanden, der auf eine höfliche frage wie "kann ich kurz vorbei" bergauf keinen platz gemacht hätte oder ähnliches... spricht für die sportler!!!



Naja, klar ist der Marathon Kult, aber der Veranstallter war neu, und somit einiges anders. Auch früher waren viel Trails drin (nicht die letzten beiden Jahre) aber eben später eingebaut, auf der Grande und auf der Extrema und die Zeit wurde beim Überfahren der Startlinie genommen und nicht einfach mit dem Startschuss! Und ich glaub früher wurde besser auf den Block geschaut und nicht jeden einfach reingelassen.

Ja, das stimmt schon mit den Fahrern gabs eigentlich keine Probleme, es wurde meist höflich Platz gemacht, nur im 1. Trail gabs etwas Chaos und gemeckere, aber das ist verständlich, wenn man gern fahren würde und einfach nicht kann weil alles verstopft ist...


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> es gab halt zb...die marketing lösung : wer riva und willingen bucht kommt in den ersten block...das widerspricht jeder "sportlichen" aufstellung ...da ist dem veranstalter der geldbeutel näher als unsere diskutiererei hier...



wie, was? Das war ein Grund um in Block A zu kommen???? OK, dann halt langsamer, ist mir eh egal, das Rennen dient nur dazu mal zu schauen wies läuft, auf das Ergebniss pfeife ich eh, ich seh ja meine "echte" Zeit und weiß wie ich gefahren bin, das reicht mir schon. Nur bergab würde ich schon ganz gern schneller fahren, macht einfach mehr Spaß!!! Wegen sowas melde ich mich nicht bei einem Rennen an, welches ich eigentlich nicht fahren will - und Willingen gilt nun nicht unbedingt als technisch interessantes Rennen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> hmmm? wie willst du das jetzt praktisch verwirklichen?
> das funktioniert wohl eher nicht. die bloecke vermischen sich ja sofort wenn die absperrungen weggenommen werden und der ganze rudel in bewegung kommt.
> die vordersten C leute sind ja sozusagen gleichauf mit den hintersten B leuten.



Die Blöcke im Abstand von einigen Minuten starten, dann klappt das schon. Grundvorrausetzung ist dann allerdings eine gerechte Zeitnahme!


----------



## captain hook (8. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> hmmm? wie willst du das jetzt praktisch verwirklichen?
> das funktioniert wohl eher nicht. die bloecke vermischen sich ja sofort wenn die absperrungen weggenommen werden und der ganze rudel in bewegung kommt.
> die vordersten C leute sind ja sozusagen gleichauf mit den hintersten B leuten.



wieso soll das nicht gehen.... zwischen einem aus block d und aus block b kommen ganz schön viele aus block c! und wenn ein block c mensch gleichzeitig mit der spitze drüberrollt, ist das sehr einfach zu erkennen! mal ganz zu schweigen von den blockstarts mit pausen dazwischen. ganz sicher geht es auch kaum um die, die zwei reihen weiter vorne stehen... eher zwei blöcke... aber wie gesagt, ich seh da in der form wie es jetzt ist eh kein problem... solange nicht sinnvoll aufgestellt wird, ist eine kontrolle des schwachsinns ja auch eh sinn- und folgenlos für einen guten ablauf! kontrolle macht nur dann sinn, wenn sinnvoll aufgestellt wird. aber wenn das so ist, drängeln sich auch nicht soviele vor... ich meine wenn sich ein bierbäuchiger mit einem freeride fully neben lauter austrainierten, erfahrenen racern stehen sieht, ist recht auffällig, dass da mindestens einer verkehrt steht... und ich denke auch, dass im fall einer nachvollziehbaren aufstellung die sportler untereinander dann deutliche worte finden... zumal solche leute dann eine gefahr darstellen, wenn sie als rollende hindernisse von einem schwarm rennfahrer "umflogen" werden!!!


----------



## captain hook (8. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Die Blöcke im Abstand von einigen Minuten starten, dann klappt das schon. Grundvorrausetzung ist dann allerdings eine gerechte Zeitnahme!



sollte die nicht eh grundvorraussetzung sein, um jedem sportler einen leistungsvergleich innerhalb dessem zu ermöglichen, wo er den vergleich sucht?(oder sinnvollerweise suchen sollte?)


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> für willingen hab ich grad gelesen, dass unterschiedliche startblöcke/zeiten vorgesehen sind und die technischen sachen auf der mittleren runde liegen...obwohl willingen ist doch eher autobahn oder ???



Hi Joe,

die kleine Runde, die wir ja alle fahren müssen, ist nur Schotter bzw. Waldautobahn, da kann man, ohne sich gleich schwarz fahren zu müssen, nen 20er Schnitt bringen. Die hat nur eine Schlüsselstelle ca. 8-10km vor Ziel, nämlich einen ziemlich steilen, wurzeligen und steinigen Wanderweg hoch, da wird viel geschoben und wenig Platz ist da auch. Bin den Weg nur einmal komplett hochgefahren, das war im Jahrhundertsommer 2003 - da war es sogar in Willingen mal warm und trocken!!!!! - und das war schon anstrengend genug.

Die mittlere gilt als eigentliche Königsetappe des Maras, da wirds technischer. Aber nicht mit Riva zu vergleichen!

Ja, es gibt zeitversetzte Blöcke :

A,B und C um 7:30 Uhr
D,E und F um 8:00 Uhr

Das wird trotzdem nicht reichen um zu verhindern daß es kurz nach dem Start an der bekannten Wiesenauffahrt zum Stau kommt, aber da kann man wenigstens weiterlaufen und hochschieben und steht nicht dumm rum wie in Riva 

Und auch die Zeitlimits sollten reichen :

Mittlere Runde 11:30 Uhr
Große Runde 14:00 Uhr

Warum denn nicht gleich so, das hätte in Riva viel böses Blut verhindert.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht gleich so, das hätte in Riva viel böses Blut verhindert.



Lt. Entschuldigungsmail vom Veranstalter wollten sie das genauso machen, die Behörden haben es aber nicht erlaubt, weil die Hauptstrasse in Riva nicht 2mal gesperrt werden durfte...
Möglich ist das schon, mit etwas mehr Überlegung bei der Planung wärs trotzdem anders gelaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Lt. Entschuldigungsmail vom Veranstalter wollten sie das genauso machen, die Behörden haben es aber nicht erlaubt, weil die Hauptstrasse in Riva nicht 2mal gesperrt werden durfte...
> Möglich ist das schon, mit etwas mehr Überlegung bei der Planung wärs trotzdem anders gelaufen...



Eben! Also würde ich als Veranstalter im nächsten Jahr z.b. den ersten Anstieg komplett auf Asphalt bzw. Schotter bis zum höchsten Punkt fahren lassen - Stichwort Monte Velo bis S.Barbara hoch - danach dann Schotter runter und erst DANN Trails einbauen, sollte es mit ner 2maligen Sperrung nicht klappen. Sonst ist der Mega-Stau wieder vorprogrammiert......oder ich suche mir einen Startplatz bei dem man auf Sperrung einer Haupstraße verzichten könnte.

Ich denke da z.b. an den Sportplatz in Massone, da ist genug Platz und dort gibt es nur kleine Nebenstraßen.

Klar, dann hat man eben keine lange flache Anfahrt auf der man das Feld etwas entzerren kann ( wobei das dieses Jahr ja auch nix gebracht hat ) aber wenn man zwei oder besser noch drei Startzeiten hat dann könnte das doch passen!


----------



## captain hook (8. Mai 2007)

oder man stellt die leute einfach mal sinnig hin und dann ist das alles halb so wild.... aber das scheint ja irgendwie, warum auch immer, nicht möglich zu sein! wenn bei einer einigermaßnen sinnvollen aufstellung über 10km bergauf nicht ausreichen sollen, das feld endsprechend seiner leistungsfähigkeit zu sortieren, dann weis ich auch nicht. eins lässt sich dann aber mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit vermuten: die startaufstellung ging in die hose! 

oder man argumentiert dann pauschal mit einfach zu hohen teilnehmerzahlen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Eben! Also würde ich als Veranstalter im nächsten Jahr z.b. den ersten Anstieg komplett auf Asphalt bzw. Schotter bis zum höchsten Punkt fahren lassen - Stichwort Monte Velo bis S.Barbara hoch - danach dann Schotter runter und erst DANN Trails einbauen, sollte es mit ner 2maligen Sperrung nicht klappen. Sonst ist der Mega-Stau wieder vorprogrammiert......oder ich suche mir einen Startplatz bei dem man auf Sperrung einer Haupstraße verzichten könnte.
> 
> Ich denke da z.b. an den Sportplatz in Massone, da ist genug Platz und dort gibt es nur kleine Nebenstraßen.
> 
> Klar, dann hat man eben keine lange flache Anfahrt auf der man das Feld etwas entzerren kann ( wobei das dieses Jahr ja auch nix gebracht hat ) aber wenn man zwei oder besser noch drei Startzeiten hat dann könnte das doch passen!



Ja, vor 3 Jahren und davor hat das doch auch gepasst, da gabs doch auch ne Trailabfahrt vom Monte Velo, bis dahin war aber das Feld schon weit auseinander, ich hatte da nie (größere) Probleme, klar da sind dann auch ein paar drin und langsam tun muss man da schon, aber eben nicht absteigen oder gar länger warten. Entzerrung mit ner Flachpassage funzt doch eh nicht, im Winschatten von 500 Leuten kann (fast) jeder 40-50km/h fahren! Nö, breite lange Anstiege, da kann man sich einigermaßen durchwursteln und irgendwann ist auch das größte Feld zerstückelt, gar keine Frage!!!


----------



## iglg (8. Mai 2007)

baloo schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so!
> 
> Tip, dass man nächstes Jahr vorne steht, so früh wie möglich anmelden. Ein Freund von mir hat sich schon im Januar angemeldet -> Startblock B! Er ist OHNE grösseren Stau durchgekommen. Ich selbst hab mich erst zwei Wochen vorher angemeldet -> Block D -> Stau
> 
> Baloo



Genau, und so wird das bei den Marathons des Bikefestivals schon seit 8 Jahren gehandhabt und müsste sich eigentlich herumgesprochen haben.

Es kann bei so etwas nie absolut gerecht zugehen. Das ist halt ein Jedermann-Rennen und keine Profiweltmeisterschaft.

Früh anmelden, früh aufstehen um früh in den zugewiesenen Startblock zu kommen und schnell fahren.

So einfach ist das.

Ach ja, und dann fürs nächste Jahr bei plan-b als Renndirektor bewerben, damit das eigene KnowHow bestmöglich eingesetzt wird


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Mai 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Genau, und so wird das bei den Marathons des Bikefestivals schon seit 8 Jahren gehandhabt und müsste sich eigentlich herumgesprochen haben.
> 
> Es kann bei so etwas nie absolut gerecht zugehen. Das ist halt ein Jedermann-Rennen und keine Profiweltmeisterschaft.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber früher hat das alles meistens ohne Mega-Staus geklappt! Klar, kleinere Wartezeiten gabs fast immer, war aber nach max. 5 Minuten gegessen.
Ich - und auch andere - verlangen keine absolute Gerechtigkeit, aber man sollte doch als Veranstalter auf zurückliegende Erfahrung bauen, oder?

Plan B ist doch die gleiche Firma wie früher UpsolutMV.....jedenfalls ist die Postadresse die gleiche, nämlich München, Birkenleiten  .....die müssten sich doch auskennen.

Ach ja, und von wegen früh aufstehen und früh kommen und so......ICH hab um 7:30 Uhr schon im Startblock gestanden und mich dort mit 4 Jungs zusammengetan, gemeinsam haben wir dann versucht das Feld aufzurollen......hat ganz gut geklappt aber doch nicht gereicht!

Ein Freund von mir, der über nen Veranstalter an nen Startplatz im Block B dran gekommen ist hat mir gesagt, daß er schon 5 Minuten gestanden hat ohne daß sich was bewegt hat.......also ist es so daß nur die schnellsten der Blöcke A und B ohne Wartezeit durchgekommen sind. Klar, bei einer solchen Masse an Leuten muss man dann mit Wartezeiten rechnen aber bitteschön nicht mit 40 Minuten und mehr!


----------



## lens83 (8. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir, der über nen Veranstalter an nen Startplatz im Block B dran gekommen ist hat mir gesagt, daß er schon 5 Minuten gestanden hat ohne daß sich was bewegt hat.......also ist es so daß nur die schnellsten der Blöcke A und B ohne Wartezeit durchgekommen sind. Klar, bei einer solchen Masse an Leuten muss man dann mit Wartezeiten rechnen aber bitteschön nicht mit 40 Minuten und mehr!



ich war im C. 
zaehfluessig ja aber wartezeit keine.


----------



## captain hook (9. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> ich war im C.
> zaehfluessig ja aber wartezeit keine.




je nachdem halt, wie schnell man den ersten berg gefahren ist... (hätte übrigens eine bergwertung mit zeimessung spannend gefunden... ) 

für leute die so eine lange strecke nur mit kontrollierter tempogestaltung schaffen können, wars schwer. meine freundin kam aus "c" und war am ersten berg nicht gerade langsam unterwegs. hat 15 min gestanden. (lt. hac-auswertung.) plus kam aus block c, plus auch schon beim reinfahren in den berg gestanden plus dann auf der abfahrt noch richtig voll... hat gereicht, dass sie das zeitlimit verfehlt hat... und zwar sehr knapp! von der form her, war das tempo richtig gewählt und auch so, dass sie die lange strecke  geschafft hätte. aber halt kein leistungsüberschuss um am ersten berg so angreifen zu können, um der zu erwartenden situation offensiv begegnen zu können. solchen fahrern tut ein zeitverlust von 20-30 min bei so knapp gesetzten limits richtig weh! und das bei 1000 km anfahrt....


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

Ja, mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit ging es wohl, mit "guter" Einteilung nicht - schon blöd!!!
Übrigends waren sowohl die Streckenangaben als auch die Höhenmeterangaben meines Erachtens ziemlich daneben! Bei der Strecke (Grande) nur 3-4km in der Länge, aber die Höhenmeter waren um 600 Höhenmeter zu wenig. Der HAC4 ist hier nicht so extrem genau, aber 600 Höhenmeter verschluckt er niemals!!! Das solche Fehlangaben immer noch geschrieben werden verstehe ich nicht, das ist doch voll daneben, wenn ich noch 600 Höhenmeter erwarte, fahre ich etwas anders, als wenn es nur noch geradeaus und bergab geht...


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit ging es wohl, mit "guter" Einteilung nicht - schon blöd!!!
> Übrigends waren sowohl die Streckenangaben als auch die Höhenmeterangaben meines Erachtens ziemlich daneben! Bei der Strecke (Grande) nur 3-4km in der Länge, aber die Höhenmeter waren um 600 Höhenmeter zu wenig. Der HAC4 ist hier nicht so extrem genau, aber 600 Höhenmeter verschluckt er niemals!!! Das solche Fehlangaben immer noch geschrieben werden verstehe ich nicht, das ist doch voll daneben, wenn ich noch 600 Höhenmeter erwarte, fahre ich etwas anders, als wenn es nur noch geradeaus und bergab geht...



Hab ich mal vor Jahren bei nem großen Mara auf der Langstrecke erlebt : laut Höhenprofil hatte ich den letzten Anstieg vor mir, danach ab ins Ziel. Ich also mit richtig Druck den Berg hoch......tja, dann kamen aber nochmal zwei Anstiege mit jeweils 300hm! Klingt nicht viel aber wenn du in der Gewissheit, "das ist definitiv der letzte Berg", nochmals alles gibst und dann kommen nochmal zwei Rampen.....boah war ich sauer  aber damit war ich zum Glück nicht alleine.

Lapidare Antwort des Veranstalters damals : "Ja, das ist mit dem Höhenprofil etwas dumm gelaufen"...

Zu Riva : es kann doch nicht sein daß ich, aus der Befürchtung heraus es könnte zu Staus kommen, gleich am ersten Berg meine Kräfte zu 70/80% verbrauchen muss?

Ich bin echt gespannt wie die ganze Sache nächstes Jahr aufgezogen wird. Eins ist sicher, sobald die Anmeldung frei ist bin ich dabei, bin mal gespannt in welchen Startblock ich lande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hab ich mal vor Jahren bei nem großen Mara auf der Langstrecke erlebt : laut Höhenprofil hatte ich den letzten Anstieg vor mir, danach ab ins Ziel. Ich also mit richtig Druck den Berg hoch......tja, dann kamen aber nochmal zwei Anstiege mit jeweils 300hm! Klingt nicht viel aber wenn du in der Gewissheit, "das ist definitiv der letzte Berg", nochmals alles gibst und dann kommen nochmal zwei Rampen.....boah war ich sauer  aber damit war ich zum Glück nicht alleine.
> 
> Lapidare Antwort des Veranstalters damals : "Ja, das ist mit dem Höhenprofil etwas dumm gelaufen"...
> 
> ...



Naja mir gings da ja besser, ich dachte es kommt noch was und war vorsichtig, hab also nur Zeit verschenkt und das ist bei dem Platz (und der Zeit die eh schon verloren ging) grad egal. Trotzdem find ichs blöd, ich muss für ne saubere Einteilung einfach wissen was in etwa an Strecke und Höhenmetern kommt. Meine Freundin hat gesagt, sie fährt keine 2900Hm um diese Jahreszeit, hätte sie gewusst es sind nur knapp 2300 hätte sie vielleicht die Grande gefahren - naja auch egal, die Saison ist jung, gibt noch genug Möglichkeiten.
Na, wenn man weiß es bringt was und man kann dann später rausnehmen geht das schon, den 1. Berg "zu schnell" zu fahren, natürlich auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Mass, das finde ich nicht so schlimm, wirklich ein sauberes Tempo von Anfang bis Ende zu fahren, ist doch eh fast nie möglich, also muss man auch mit Tempowechsel klarkommen - gerne mach ich das auch nicht, aber ich hab dann in der Flachpassage nach dem Abzweig schon rausgenommen und versucht mich etwas zu erhohlen, was auch ganz gut geklappt hat, als es dann am Lago Cavedine wieder 800Hm bergauf ging liefs wieder recht gut.

Das mit der frühen Anmeldung sollte ich vielleicht auchmal probieren, der Minuspunkt geht schon auf mein eigenes Konto...


----------



## zauberer089 (9. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> als es dann am Lago Cavedine wieder 800Hm bergauf ging liefs wieder recht gut.
> 
> ...



wo war denn dieser Anstieg mit 800Hm? 
ist mir irgendwie entgangen 
der längste Anstieg nach dem Abzweig war die Asphaltauffahrt nach Pietramurata mit ca. 350 Hm, dann eine kurze Abfahrt und nochmal 150Hm


----------



## lens83 (9. Mai 2007)

zu den hoehenmetern:

haettet ihr euch das hoehenprofil vorher mal angesehen, dann haettet ihr auch gemerkt dass die angegebenen hm nicht hinkommen. klar, eine ungenauigkeit des veranstalter ist es trotzdem. aber ich mein halt, da haette man auch ohne probleme selbst drauf kommen koennen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> wo war denn dieser Anstieg mit 800Hm?
> ist mir irgendwie entgangen
> der längste Anstieg nach dem Abzweig war die Asphaltauffahrt nach Pietramurata mit ca. 350 Hm, dann eine kurze Abfahrt und nochmal 150Hm



OK, ich hab zum einen den kompletten Anstieg von Ceniga bis kurz vor Vigo gemeint, die Abfahrt eingerechnet und ich hab die Daten des Veranstalters verwendet, die ja wie ich selbst schon bemerkt habe alles andere als korrekt sind! Du hast natürlich recht, soviel waren es nicht, nichts desto trotz fährt man nach der Streckenteilung noch fast 1000 Höhenmeter bis ins Ziel, was ja durchaus nicht so wenig ist und je nachdem ob man kaputt oder noch fit ist, spielen 1000Hm zeitlich eine große Rolle. Hab schon Leute an einem 150Hm Anstieg laufen sehen, die haben da 5-10 min verloren, so am Ende waren die...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> zu den hoehenmetern:
> 
> haettet ihr euch das hoehenprofil vorher mal angesehen, dann haettet ihr auch gemerkt dass die angegebenen hm nicht hinkommen. klar, eine ungenauigkeit des veranstalter ist es trotzdem. aber ich mein halt, da haette man auch ohne probleme selbst drauf kommen koennen.



naja, ich hab anhand der Strecke vorher schon gesagt, das passt nicht, ist ja zum Teil die alte Strecke und die hatte ich schon als Auswertung, aber irgendwie denkt man halt, gut die Strecke ist neu, es gibt nette kleine Navigationsgeräte die recht genau sind, der Veranstalter wird schon wissen was er schreibt, zumal etliche schon genau deshalb verissen wurden! Aber nö, es ist wieder falsch - und man hätte es sich wirklich denken können. Gut ich meine halt immer irgendwann haben die Leute das gelernt, und sowas kommt nicht mehr vor, aber das ist wohl nicht der Fall...


----------



## zauberer089 (9. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> zu den hoehenmetern:
> 
> haettet ihr euch das hoehenprofil vorher mal angesehen, dann haettet ihr auch gemerkt dass die angegebenen hm nicht hinkommen. klar, eine ungenauigkeit des veranstalter ist es trotzdem. aber ich mein halt, da haette man auch ohne probleme selbst drauf kommen koennen.



genau 

wer Teile der Strecke vorher schon mal angetestet hatte, hat wohl gemerkt, dass eine geplante holprige Trailabfahrt nach dem Asphaltanstieg von Pietramurata fehlte.



Da wärs nochmal 200 Hm runter und anschliessend wieder rauf aufs Hochplateau von Cavedine gegangen.
Das haben wir umfahren/ausgelassen.

Vielleicht gabs auf diesem Stück ein Problem mit dem Grundeigentümer oder mit ner Baustelle, was weiß ich ?
Das erklärt zumindest die etwas kürzere Strecke und fehlende Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (9. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> ... der Veranstalter wird schon wissen was er schreibt, ...




Ich sach nur, Rückennummer im Starterpaket!


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

dre schrieb:


> Ich sach nur, Rückennummer im Starterpaket!



Ok, Ok, Ok, ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!!!
Das ganze stammte vmtl. von den Vorjahren, da gabs mal Rückennummern. Das haben sie übernommen, obwohls gar nicht passt, die Strecke so einzuteilen, dass es keine Staus gibt leider nicht...


----------



## Tom355 (12. Mai 2007)

ich hab da mal ne frage,
kann ma ausser testen auch dort kaufen oder eher nicht?
ich meine so räder und kleidung/kleinteile??
war noch nie dort und möchte mir das gerne mal ansehen.
gruss tom


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Mai 2007)

Tom355 schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage,
> kann ma ausser testen auch dort kaufen oder eher nicht?
> ich meine so räder und kleidung/kleinteile??
> war noch nie dort und möchte mir das gerne mal ansehen.
> gruss tom



Ob man Räder kaufen kann weiß ich nicht, aber Kleinteile und Kleidung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## lens83 (14. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ob man Räder kaufen kann weiß ich nicht, aber Kleinteile und Kleidung auf jeden Fall!



aber auch nur eingeschraenkt. ich wollte brillen kaufen, wurde aber an einen haendler verwiesen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> aber auch nur eingeschraenkt. ich wollte brillen kaufen, wurde aber an einen haendler verwiesen.



Naja, ist wohl von Stand zu Stand etwas unterschiedlich. Reifen hab ich schon oft gekauft, aber auch Ketten, Dämpfer, Klamotten etc.
D.h. man kann es einfach nicht genau sagen...


----------



## lens83 (14. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, ist wohl von Stand zu Stand etwas unterschiedlich. Reifen hab ich schon oft gekauft, aber auch Ketten, Dämpfer, Klamotten etc.
> D.h. man kann es einfach nicht genau sagen...



stimmt. 

manche sagen anfangs strikt "wir verkaufen nichts" und dann werden sie aufeinmal doch schwach, wenn man ihnen ein paar scheine unter die nase haelt. auch schon vorgekommen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Mai 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> stimmt.
> 
> manche sagen anfangs strikt "wir verkaufen nichts" und dann werden sie aufeinmal doch schwach, wenn man ihnen ein paar scheine unter die nase haelt. auch schon vorgekommen.



Ja, mit ein bischen Handeln und Reden geht schon einiges. Warum sollten sie das ganze Zeug auch wieder einpacken und heimschleifen wollen ...


----------



## iglg (15. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, mit ein bischen Handeln und Reden geht schon einiges. Warum sollten sie das ganze Zeug auch wieder einpacken und heimschleifen wollen ...



Weil der italienische Zoll da irgendwie Stress macht, wenn die Anbieter auf der Messe verkaufen.

Das hat mir mal das Standpersonal von Deuter erzählt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Weil der italienische Zoll da irgendwie Stress macht, wenn die Anbieter auf der Messe verkaufen.
> 
> Das hat mir mal das Standpersonal von Deuter erzählt.



Hi, hi, das ist ja lustig! Seit wann haben wir innerhalb der EU solche Beschränkungen??? Es gibt doch gar keine Zollformalitäten innerhalb der EU mehr...
Das macht jeder wie er will und manche scheinen mir da Ausreden zu verwenden. Auf jeden Fall hab ich schon diverse Teile gekauft, immer ohne Probleme beim Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (15. Mai 2007)

Nee, der Stress ist wohl eher der, dass die Händler ja üblicherweise keine Mehrwertsteuer an die italienischen Steuerbehörden abführen. 
Wenn die beim Verkaufen erwischt werden, kann ihnen wohl blühen, dass sie heftig nachversteuern müssen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Nee, der Stress ist wohl eher der, dass die Händler ja üblicherweise keine Mehrwertsteuer an die italienischen Steuerbehörden abführen.
> Wenn die beim Verkaufen erwischt werden, kann ihnen wohl blühen, dass sie heftig nachversteuern müssen.



OK, Steuern ist was anderes, weils im Land verkauft wurde, aber Zoll wäre hiervon wohl nicht betroffen - eher das Finanzamt - welches aber bestimmt noch viel schlimmer ist


----------



## rxx (8. November 2007)

Weiss schon jemand wie die Marathon-Strecke fürs nächste Jahr (08) aussieht? Wirds wieder die gleiche wie letztes Jahr???


----------



## dre (8. November 2007)

Schon trainieren, oder was?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es die gleiche Strecke ist. Viel wichtiger, wo meldet man sich an. Auf der Web-Seite finde ich nichts


----------



## rxx (8. November 2007)

dre schrieb:


> Schon trainieren, oder was?


Ja  




dre schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es die gleiche Strecke ist. Viel wichtiger, wo meldet man sich an. Auf der Web-Seite finde ich nichts


Ab Mitte November kann man sich auf der Seite anmelden.


Das OK hat aber irgendwann nach dem Marathon gesagt, dass sie die Strecke nochmals überdenken werden. Da es letztes Jahr doch ziemlich chaotisch war (siehe Posts weiter oben).


----------



## rxx (9. November 2007)

dre schrieb:


> Auf der Web-Seite finde ich nichts



Na also, wenn man vom Teufel spricht:
http://www.bike-festival.de/riva/index.asp


----------



## rxx (23. November 2007)

Habe gerade gehört, dass es wohl doch eine neue Marathon Strecke geben wird.

Schade, fand eigentlich diese vom letzten Jahr recht gut, ausser natürlich der Stau. Aber mit versetzten Startzeiten hätten man wohl dieses Problem entschärfen können.

Bin jetzt mal gespannt, was für eine neue Strecke kommt. Auf der HP schreiben sie von einer Strecke mit HOHEM Singeltrailanteil und prachtvollen Aussichten. 

Rey


----------



## Adrenalino (23. November 2007)

rxx schrieb:


> Habe gerade gehört, dass es wohl doch eine neue Marathon Strecke geben wird.
> 
> Schade, fand eigentlich diese vom letzten Jahr recht gut, ausser natürlich der Stau. Aber mit versetzten Startzeiten hätten man wohl dieses Problem entschärfen können.
> 
> ...



Gut möglich daß die Strecken von 2002 oder 2003 ausgegraben werden. da gab es v.a. auf der Grande viele viele Trails! Aber selbst auf der Piccola gab es mal ne geile verblockte Trailabfahrt, die ging auch von San Giovanni runter allerdings in Ri. Norden und nicht wie dieses jahr zurück nach Süden.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, würde schon gerne wieder dabei sein. Zumal ich nen Rabatt bekomme


----------



## IPark (8. Januar 2008)

Weiss jemand wann bekannt was für Strecken (Profile, Route, etc.) dieses Jahr in Riva gefahren werden. 

Würde dieses Jahr gerne meinen ersten Marathon dort fahren.

Möchte aber bevor ich mich anmelde wissen, wo und wie die Strecke aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (9. Januar 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um die Strecken von 2007 handeln wird. Um das Chaos des Vorjahres zu vermeiden wird es wohl für die einzelnen Startblöcke unterschiedliche Startzeiten geben.

Oder?


----------



## captain hook (9. Januar 2008)

die vermutlich wieder nach dem sinnvollen unterscheidungsmerkmal: "meldungseingang" besetzt werden...


----------



## dre (9. Januar 2008)

captain hook schrieb:


> die vermutlich wieder nach dem sinnvollen unterscheidungsmerkmal: "meldungseingang" besetzt werden...


----------



## IPark (9. Januar 2008)

Finde es eigentlich sehr schwach von der Orga, dass sie auch drei Monate vor dem Rennen noch immer nicht bekannt gegeben haben, welche Strecken zur Auswahl stehen!!!

Sehe daher keinen Grund mich schon anzumelden, wenn noch nicht mal bekannt is, wie die Strecken aussehen.


----------



## dre (9. Januar 2008)

Die Organisation dieses Events ist unter aller dingbums. Wenn ich überlege wie umständlich auf das Chaos im letzten Jahr reagiert wurde, die Gutschriftenaktion bei Anmeldungen für 2008 läuft und die schleppende Orga im Web, eine glatte 6; setzen.
Und das bei den Preisen.......

Gruß an die hier hoffentlich mitlesenden und den Kunden verstehende Organisation des Bike-Festivals in Riva 2008.


----------



## captain hook (9. Januar 2008)

IPark schrieb:


> Sehe daher keinen Grund mich schon anzumelden, wenn noch nicht mal bekannt is, wie die Strecken aussehen.



na dann wirst du wohl egal wie gut, schnell oder stark im letzten block stehen wenn du dich dann doch entschließt zu fahren... viel spass dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (9. Januar 2008)

auch wen  ich die strecke (noch) nicht kenne hab ich mich angemeldet.
das ich mitfahre weiß ich und abfahren kann ich sie eh noch nicht. 
aber eine der lieblingsbeschäftigungen der deutschen: aufregen - bitte über alles und so viel wie nur möglich...


----------



## IPark (9. Januar 2008)

Ist mein erster Marathon, bin zwar schon ambitioniert, aber Riva dient mir erst mal als Einstieg. 
Mein grosses Saisonziel ist aber der Dolomiti Marathon. Die haben dort wenigstens Organisatorisch alles im Griff.

Von der Orga in Riva bin echt enttäuscht, da die ja auch die Trans Germany und die Transalp organisieren sollte man schon etwas mehr Profesionalität erwarten können.


----------



## IPark (9. Januar 2008)

racing_basti schrieb:


> aber eine der lieblingsbeschäftigungen der deutschen: aufregen - bitte über alles und so viel wie nur möglich...



Das hat nichts mit Aufregen zu tun, ich möchte einfach keine Wundertüte mehr kaufen, von denen gabs in meiner Kindheit genug und im nachhinein gesehen war da meistens nur Schrott drin


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2008)

IPark schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Aufregen zu tun, ich möchte einfach keine Wundertüte mehr kaufen, von denen gabs in meiner Kindheit genug und im nachhinein gesehen war da meistens nur Schrott drin


----------



## iglg (11. Januar 2008)

IPark schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Aufregen zu tun, ich möchte einfach keine Wundertüte mehr kaufen, von denen gabs in meiner Kindheit genug und im nachhinein gesehen war da meistens nur Schrott drin




Also mit Verlaub : So groß ist die Variationsbandbreite doch nicht, wenn man sich die Streckenführungen der letzten Jahre anschaut, oder ?

Es wird bestimmt nicht plötzlich ein Flachrennen oder ein 100%-Downhillparcour, sondern das, was man üblicherweise machen kann, wenn man 1500 Leute auf 3 Strecken rund um Riva/Arco führen will und die Streckenlängen bzw. Höhenmeter werden sich bestimmt auch nicht plötzlich vervielfachen.

Also wo ist der Grund, sich nicht anzumelden, wenn man die bisherigen Veranstaltungen kennt und grundsätzlich das Ziel hat einen Marathon in Riva zu fahren ?

Zumal Du ja die Möglichkeit hast, Dich an die Gegebenheiten anzupassen : Ist die kleine Runde zu hart, fährst Du halt danach ins Ziel, ist sie zu leicht, verausgabst Du Dich auf der nächsten Runde.

Wo ist das Problem ?
Verstehe ich nicht.

In der Wundertüte wird ein Gardaseemarathon in super schöner Gegend mit einer Länge zwischen 40 und 120 km und 1400 bis 3500 Hm sein, und ob der Trailanteil nun 10 oder 25 % beträgt, ist doch wurscht, oder ??

Wo ist das Problem ? Ich verstehe dich nicht.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Januar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Also mit Verlaub : So groß ist die Variationsbandbreite doch nicht, wenn man sich die Streckenführungen der letzten Jahre anschaut, oder ?
> 
> Es wird bestimmt nicht plötzlich ein Flachrennen oder ein 100%-Downhillparcour, sondern das, was man üblicherweise machen kann, wenn man 1500 Leute auf 3 Strecken rund um Riva/Arco führen will und die Streckenlängen bzw. Höhenmeter werden sich bestimmt auch nicht plötzlich vervielfachen.
> 
> ...




 

Ich bin jedenfalls dabei! Die Strecke letztes Jahr war schon um Klassen besser als das WAB-Geschrubbe von 2004/2005......


----------



## rxx (29. Januar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, ob aus den Fehlern von 2007 gelernt wurde



Nun ja, zumindest gibts gemäss Race Info dieses Jahr zwei Starts! Das dürfte schon mal einiges entschärfen!

Strecke wird wohl die gleiche sein wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## dre (29. Januar 2008)

rxx schrieb:


> Nun ja, zumindest gibts gemäss Race Info dieses Jahr zwei Starts...



Zeitversatz? Wo steht denn das, habe ich noch nicht gefunden?


----------



## rxx (29. Januar 2008)

dre schrieb:


> Zeitversatz? Wo steht denn das, habe ich noch nicht gefunden?



07.30Uhr und 8.00Uhr (Race Info unter Punkt 4)


----------



## racing_basti (29. Januar 2008)

rxx schrieb:


> 07.30Uhr und 8.00Uhr (Race Info unter Punkt 4)



das bedeutet ja verdammt zeitiges aufstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (29. Januar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> [...] Bin ja mal gespannt, ob aus den Fehlern von 2007 gelernt wurde


Darauf kannst du "Gift" nehmen.


----------



## MiFu (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mich auch angemeldet, habe aber nirgends den Entschuldigungswiedergutmachungsrabattbutton gesehen! 
Kann mir da jemand mal sagen wie und wo ich das finde!
Oder läuft das glatt automatisch! Möchte ja schleßlich für die 45min. Wartezeit entschädigt werden 

Ich denke, das sie aus den Fehlern gelernt haben und wir uns auf einen schönen Marathon freuen dürfen!! 
Wenn das Wetter passt, wird es bestimmt wieder so voll, passt ja gut mit dem 1. Mai. Werden dann wieder viele sich kurzfristig anmelden! 

Gruß Micha


----------



## dre (30. Januar 2008)

... ich hatte mich im letzten Jahr beschwert und entsprechend eine Mail erhalten, die ich in diesem Jahr bei der Anmeldung mit vorgelegt hatte. Plan B hat dann die Berücksichtigung bestätigt.


----------



## bike bike (13. Februar 2008)

> die 14 Tage sind nun vorbei, und nichts hat sich geändert


 
hat sich eigentlich die damalige Chaos-Truppe von Upsolut als "Plan B" zusammengeschlossen?

Ist der Name auch Programm?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## garfieldIV (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hab auf der CBR-Messe mitm Stanciu gesprochen.

Also, es gibt schon eine fertige Strecke für den Marathon. Sie soll ähnlich wie die im letzten Jahr sein, nur ohne Stau am Anfang. Angeblich gibt es immer Probleme mit den Gemeinden am Gardasee, so dass nach Veröffentlichung der Strecke wieder Teile geändert werden müssen. Deshalb wird so lange gewartet.
In der nächsten Bike ist eine Beilage zum Festival in der auch die Strecke beschrieben ist.

So war jedenfalls seine Aussage.


----------



## garfieldIV (18. Februar 2008)

Sehe ich genauso.

Mal schauen, wann die Strecke dann wenigstens auf der Homepage veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## dre (18. Februar 2008)

...Schuld sind immer die anderen!


----------



## Meridaracer (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute ich hab jetzt hier nicht alles gelesen.
Doch möchte ich gern mal wissen wer von euch denn da nun alles Hinfährt.
Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Raum Meinz/Wiesbaden und Frankfurt am Main.

Währe cool wenns da ne Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## baloo (25. Februar 2008)

Strecke ist Online!

In der Bike Festival Zeitschrift ist sie abgedruckt!

So wie es aussieht fährt man die letztjährige Piccola, jedoch entgegengesetzt. Die anschliessende Grande und Extrema sehen gleich aus wie letztes Jahr.

Frag mich nur ob die Angaben stimmen?!?! Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der letztjährige Piccola-Downhill-Singeltrail aufwärts fahrbar ist? Runter gehts dann auf der Asphaltstrasse ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (25. Februar 2008)

... da wollen wir doch alle mal hoffen, dass das so nicht sein kann!


----------



## dre (25. Februar 2008)

...irgendwie kann ich auf die Strecken nicht zugreifen. Ich sehe im Web nur die Fakten Strecj+kenlänge und Hm.
Wo sind denn die profile ??????


----------



## baloo (25. Februar 2008)

Die haben die Strecke mit Sicherheit spiegelverkehrt reinkopiert.

Nur etwas verwirrt mich, im dazugehörigen Text steht:


> Der Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon powered
> by Vaude rollt im Jahr 2008 auf neuen Pfaden.
> Nervige Wartezeiten vor Engstellen sind Vergangenheit


----------



## baloo (25. Februar 2008)

dre schrieb:


> ...irgendwie kann ich auf die Strecken nicht zugreifen. Ich sehe im Web nur die Fakten Strecj+kenlänge und Hm.
> Wo sind denn die profile ??????



Schau in der Sonderbeilage zur bike.


----------



## dre (25. Februar 2008)

... wenn das jetzt schon wieder so professionell losgeht, dann wünsche ich uns für einen Haufen Geld viel Spaß....


----------



## Reignman (25. Februar 2008)

na, da waren die Experten wieder am Werke  
erst ein halbes Jahr zur Veröffentlichung der Strecke brauchen, und dann noch falsch herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rxx (25. Februar 2008)

Alles Volldeppen, die haben mit ihrer Bike Bravo die wohl beste Werbeplattform und machen so wenig daraus. Traurig, traurig


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2008)

Na ja, Start und Ziel in Riva ist doch wohl neu. Das ganze ist Absicht...


----------



## rxx (26. Februar 2008)

Jetzt sind unter "Höhenprofile" wieder andere Streckedaten drin.

Chaos pur bei Plan B ?!?!

Anscheinend gibts als Starterpaket wirklich eine Wundertüte


----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Na ja, Start und Ziel in Riva ist doch wohl neu.



Nö, war letztes Jahr genau so. Und das mit der Absicht befürchte ich auch. "mountainbiken verkehrt": Trails hochschieben, Straße runterbügeln. Tolle Idee !?


----------



## bike bike (26. Februar 2008)

> Nö, war letztes Jahr genau so


 
Wie heißt das Wort? "Schnellchecker"?


----------



## bike bike (26. Februar 2008)

Im übrigen scheint mir, dass es im "Kanal Tele-Medial" mehr sachliche Information gibt als in sämtlichen Plan B/ Upsolut Veröffentlichungen


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal Leute gibts bei dem Marathon immer noch WorlCup-Punkte


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Februar 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute gibts bei dem Marathon immer noch WorlCup-Punkte



Im offiziellen UCI-Kalender für 2008 wird Riva nicht aufgeführt, ich nehme mal an daß es daher keine Punkte gibt.

Bezügl. deiner Anfrage einer Mitfahrgelegenheit; es könnte sein daß ich runter fahre, kann aber erst Mitte März sagen ob das klappt.


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Februar 2008)

Das würde mir auch ausreichen. Danke
Achso wo finde ich denn diesen UCI Kalender wo die UCI-Rennen aufgelistet sind???
Sorry die blöde Frage.


----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2008)

bike bike schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Wort? "Schnellchecker"?




???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (26. Februar 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Das würde mir auch ausreichen. Danke
> Achso wo finde ich denn diesen UCI Kalender wo die UCI-Rennen aufgelistet sind???
> Sorry die blöde Frage.



Guggst du hier:

http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMjU


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Februar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Guggst du hier:
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMjU



Dankööö


----------



## <MM> (27. Februar 2008)

garfieldIV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab auf der CBR-Messe mitm Stanciu gesprochen.
> 
> [...] Angeblich gibt es immer Probleme mit den Gemeinden am Gardasee, so dass nach Veröffentlichung der Strecke wieder Teile geändert werden müssen. Deshalb wird so lange gewartet. [...]


Das kann ich nur allzu gut verstehen. 's ist für potentielle Teilnehmer zwar höchst irritierend, aber im Gespräch mit Grundeigentümern oft nicht anders zu erreichen, daß sie ihre JA geben, nämlich daß man die Strecke über ihren Grund erst möglichst spät - oder gar nicht - dokumentiert.

Eine klassische Zwickmühle bzw. eine ganz prinzipielle Schwierigkeit, die bei fast jedem MTB-Marathon mit irgendeinem Grundeigentümer auftritt.


----------



## <MM> (27. Februar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> komisch, dass es andere Veranstalter es aber auch hinbekommen, sogar ein halbes Jahr früher. Siehe Tegernsee und Oberammergau...
> die haben die gleichen Probleme mit Privateigentum, sogar erheblichen Widerstand von irgendwelchen Dödel-Wanderern und Einheimischen...
> am Lago sind schon die absoluten Orga-Experten  am Werke, siehe die diesjährige HM-Angabe
> von dem falschen Streckenprofil in dem Beiblatt ganz zu Schweigen



Ich kenn' die detaillierte Situation von Plan B nicht, kann daher und will auch nicht Partei für die Organisation ergreifen. - Eins aber ist gewiß: Kein Wanderer und erst recht kein Einheimischer ist ein "Dödel". Ich bitte um Mäßigung im Sprachgebrauch!  

Ich möcht' hier nur die geäußerten Punkte bzgl. der prinzipiellen Schwierigkeiten zu bedenken geben.
Ein Beispiel: Manche Grundeigentümer interessieren Biker genau gar nicht. Die möchten am liebsten nie was mit Geländeradfahrern zu tun haben. Wenn du bei denen sechs Monate vor dem Rennen wegen einer angedachten Streckenführung antanzt, sind die schon genervt, weil sie sich im Winter (!) mit den Bikern, die sie eh im Sommer schon nicht wollen, auseinandersetzen sollen. Die sagen dann - für sie - ganz einfach: "Kommts zwei Wochen vor dem Rennen wieder - dann reden wir weiter!"

Das wird von Veranstaltern freilich nicht nach außen getragen (solche G'schichtln interessieren normalerweise die Teilnehmer ja nicht bzw. man will sie damit nicht behelligen). Aber es gibt sie - und das, wie erwähnt, fast überall.

Wenn für ein Rennen bzgl. Streckenführung sechs Monate im Voraus  schon alles klar ist - na dann super! So ist's anscheinend ideal für die potentiellen Hobbyteilnehmer, die offenbar schon wie die Profis im Jänner alles zusammenstellen und weit vorausblicken müssen.
Wenn's bei anderen Rennen nicht so klar ist, der Renntermin und das Programm an sich aber stehen, wär' vielleicht etwas Nachsicht der Organisation gegenüber kein Zacken, der einem Hobbyteilnehmer aus der Krone fiele.

Sofern die Kommunikation zwischen Teilnehmern und Organisation paßt (d. h., daß auf Teilnehmeranfragen adäquat reagiert wird, daß aber auch Teilnehmer zuerst das Gespräch mit der Organisation suchen und sie nicht öffentlich bloßzustellen versuchen), sollte nichts einem tollen Rennerlebnis im Wege stehen.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2008)

Ich muß aber auch schon ein paar Monate planen (Anmelden, Hotel suchen usw.). Da wüste ich schon gerne, ob sich die Strecke überhaupt lohnt. Bei der Strecke vom letzten Mal, mit den ausgiebig besprochenen Problemem, bleib ich Zuhause und spar mir das Geld. Hier gehts nicht darum, die Strecke vorher schon mal abzufahre. Sondern um die Frage, ob sich das Anmelden lohnt.

Hach waren das in den 90zigern noch Zeiten. Über Pernichi ins Ziel, das war wirklich extrema  Oder das eine Jahr mit Schnee am Tremalzo, da gabs stattdessen Bocca di fobia...

Ne, ich wüste schon gern vorher, ob sichs lohnt 1200 Km hin zu fahren


----------



## iglg (27. Februar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> von dem falschen Streckenprofil in dem Beiblatt ganz zu Schweigen



Dass die Biker am Gardasee mit großem Widerstand der Wanderfraktion kämpfen (Verbot des Fahrens auf Trails, die nicht mindestens so breit wie das Bike lang ist), hast Du schon mal gehört, oder ?
Und dass diese Einstellung der lokalen Verwaltung und Eigentümer die Orga eines Marathons, bei dem über 2000 Biker, (von denen viele auch noch nicht gehört haben, dass die Bremswirkung nicht proportional mit der Menge des durch Vollbremsung aufgewirbelten Schotters steigt) über die Wege fahren nicht gerade erleichtert, ist doch vllt. auch vorstellbar ?
Und wer sagt denn, dass das Profil falsch ist ? Ich habe auf (höfliche) Anfrage per Mail erfahren, dass es diesmal tatsächlich anders herum geht - ob auf identischem Weg, weiss ich noch nicht.

Und dass eine eventagentur im Winter vielleicht erst einmal mit Winterevents befasst ist, und nicht wie manche winterfrustrierten Biker ausschließlich an eine Veranstaltung im Mai denkt, finde ich auch normal.

In den Vorjahren waren manche Streckenabschnitte über 1200 m im Februar übrigens noch gar nicht befahrbar, weshalb die Streckenvorstellung immer erst relativ spät erfolgte, auch unter upsolut.

Also hör' doch mal auf, immer alles in Bausch und Bogen zu kritisieren.
Wenn Du der Meinung bist, die Jungs und Mädels von PlanB seien zu blöd, Marathon und Festival zu organisieren, schreib' doch einen Alternativ-MA aus und mache alles perfekt.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf Festival und Marathon. Der MA an sich, das Festival, die Location- das alles ergibt doch eine tolle Mischung für den Saisonstart. 

Bleibt mal locker !


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Februar 2008)

Nur mal am Rande; es gibt auch in D noch ein paar Veranstalter die bis jetzt noch nicht ihre Veranstaltungen für 2008 aktualisiert haben z.b. Bad Pyrmont, Super 8 Marathon Frauenwald......

Wenn man da auf die Seiten geht ist alles noch auf dem Stand von 2007.

Zudem muss man sich in Italien mit einem sehr komplizierten Wegerecht auseinander setzen, da kann es passieren daß selbst 1-2 Tage vor einem Rennen die Strecke geändert werden muss weil ein Grundstücksbesitzer plötzlich die Lust verloren hat......

Aber ehrlich gesagt hats eh keinen Sinn für die Veranstalter in die Bresche zu springen, denn manche hier haben anscheinend schon zig Maras organisiert und wissen natürlich ganz genau wie das läuft, können das ohne Probleme organisieren und können alles schon 8 Monate vorher veröffentlichen


----------



## iglg (27. Februar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande; es gibt auch in D noch ein paar Veranstalter die bis jetzt noch nicht ihre Veranstaltungen für 2008 aktualisiert haben z.b. Bad Pyrmont, Super 8 Marathon Frauenwald......
> 
> Wenn man da auf die Seiten geht ist alles noch auf dem Stand von 2007.
> 
> ...




Volle Zustimmung ! Sehe ich genau so ! Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Ist wie beim Fußball - Ein ganzes Stadion voller Trainer, die es alle besser können, als das Würstchen auf der Bank. 

Ist alles gesagt. Tschüß dann!


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Februar 2008)

Kommt mal wieder Runter. Jeder Marathon hat bei der Orga so seine Tücken der eine mehr und der andere weniger. Und so lange man die Gesetzte in Italien nicht kennt (wegen der Privatflächen) sollte man ganz ruig sein und die Ihr ding machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (27. Februar 2008)

@reignman

Mensch reignman, ich sehe gerade in Deinem Profil, dass Du ja "schon" seit 2007 Marathons fährst. Dann kannst Du ja wirklich auf eine reiche Erfahrung bauen und weisst ja wirklich, wie man es richtig macht ! (Ironie-Modus AUS)

Biete doch mal Deine Hilfe an. Experten werden immer gebraucht.

Was regst Du Dich eigentlich auf ? Riva ist doch sowieso nicht auf Deinem Renn-Plan.

Wie gesagt, bleib locker !


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Februar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> lerne ersteinmal richtig lesen



was hat man denn da jetzt Falsch gelesen


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Februar 2008)

Jetzt haut euch doch net 

O.k, ich komme nicht umhin Reignmen insofern Recht zu geben als daß die Orga von Plan B diskret ausgedrückt etwas "unglücklich" gearbeitet hat, sprich wenn ich schon Strecken und Profile veröffentliche dann sollte das auch Hand und Fuß haben!

Aber nochmal ne Bemerkung zu Strecken und deren Veröffentlichung; wenn man so wie mein Kumpel und ich Recherchen betreibt für eine Renntermin-Datenbank dann findet man auf den Seiten der Veranstalter mittlerweile immer häufiger den Hinweis:



> Aus Forst- und Umweltrechtlichen Gründen dürfen wir keine Streckenkarte veröffentlichen



.....

Wie schon gesagt, Italien besitzt ein hoch kompliziertes Grundstücks- und Wegerecht mit massigen Einspruchsrechten von allen Seiten.

Das wird schon, bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## bluemuc (27. Februar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> könntest ja von der Logik fast eine Frau sein



Jeder disqualifiziert sich so gut er kann. Davon scheinst Du ja tatsächlich was zu verstehen. 

.


----------



## iglg (27. Februar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> lerne ersteinmal richtig lesen
> was hat dies damit zu tun,  wielange ich Marathons fahre?
> könntest ja von der Logik fast eine Frau sein



Pöbeln und meckern tust Du gerne, oder ?

Wenig Erfahrung, aber sofort eine Meinung.

Schöne Saison und tschüß aus dem Norden


----------



## racing_basti (27. Februar 2008)

warum regen sich eigentlich immer die auf, die eh nur aus spaß und weniger auf platzierung fahren? gut, es ist natürlich ein unterschied ob man den 763. oder den 762. rang belegt.
fahrt doch einfach mit und habt euren spaß in der schönen gegend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (27. Februar 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> sind ja Welten zwischen 763 und 762
> 
> so zurück zum Thema.
> wenn man mal das vorläufige Profil voraussetzt, dürfte doch die kleine Runde bergauf grossteils aus Asphalt und Forstwegen bestehen, vielleicht ein paar kleine Ausnahmen. Die Abfahrt, müsste fast nur aus Teerstr. bestehen.
> ...




Jetz ma Butter bei die Fische 

Die Ronda Piccola bestand in den letzten 10 Jahren meistens aus Schotter/Teer bergauf, oben angekommen dann weiter Schotter/Waldwege und ein paar kleinere Trailpassagen, bergab dann auch wie gehabt erst Schotter, dann Teer.

Auch von den KM/HM her so wie immer : 53 bzw. 57 und 1200-1300hm.

Schätze mal daß es dieses Jahr hoch nach Tenno über Volta di No geht, das wird also ein Mix aus Schotter und Teer. Zwischen Bocca di Tovo und San Giovanni gibts genug Möglichkeiten Waldwege, Schotter und Trails abwechseln zu lassen.

Der Rest dann wie letztes Jahr, die - meiner Meinung nach - sehr schöne Passage über den Lago di Laghel und abwärts auf Trails nach Ceniga. Dann wie gehabt nach Riva zurück. So what?

Ich persönlich hab keine Probleme mit Schotter und Teer bergauf und später bergab. Die Trailpassage letztes Jahr runter war definitiv zu schwer. Man kann am Lago nunmal schwer nen Flow-Trail bergab finden wie im Taunus, Spessart, odenwald oder sonstige deutsche Mittelgebirge.


----------



## baloo (28. Februar 2008)

Der geplannte Anstieg nach San Giovanni finde ich eine schöne Strecke, aber an einigen Stellen sehr steill und eng, da besteht tendenziell wieder Stau-Gefahr. 

Zum Dohnhill von San Giovanni, da glaube ich nicht, dass auf Asphalt abwärts geht, es gibt dort einen Trail der die Apshalt Strasse immer mal wieder kreuzt.
So viel wie ich mich erinnern kann ist er jedoch sehr ruppig mit einigen hohen Absätzen, daher wieder Stau-Gefahr!

Der Rest - Grande und Extrema - war ja letztes ja schon ok.

Denke PlanB und Uli werden schon eine schöne Strecke hinbekommen!


----------



## bike bike (28. Februar 2008)

Wie ich schon mal gesagt habe in diesem thread: Bei Kanal Telemedial finde ich mehr konkrete Informationen über das Rennen als bei Plan B usw.

Und auch wenn die meisten das hier nicht verstehen wollen: Es geht nicht so sehr um die Probleme, einen Marathon zu organisieren. Jeder hat Verständnis dafür, dass es bei Streckenplanungen zu Schwierigkeiten mit Privateigentümern kommt und komplizierte Rechtslagen zu beachten sind. 

ABER: Wenn man schon ankündigt, zu einem bestimmten Termin Informationen zu haben, dann sollte man den Termin auch halten.
Und wenn man Informationen (als gewerbsmäßiger Anbieter) ausschreibt, dann sollten sie halbwegs stimmen und konsistent sein.

Und genau hier gab´s in den letzten Jahren bei Plan B, Upsolut usw die ärgsten Probleme: Innerhalb der Homepage unterschiedlichste Angaben zur gleichen Strecken, wieder andere Angaben zb im Bike Magazin, total falsche Höhenprofile (sogar bei der Transalp Challenge!).

Und das tragische dabei ist: DIe Jungs scheinen nichts daraus zu lernen! Sie fangen dieses Jahr wieder mit dem gleichen Blödsinn an! Was muss ich daraus schließen: Dass auch die anderen Probleme wieder auftauchen werden, zb ewige Staus, die noch dazu vorauszusehen gewesen wären.
DAS ist das Problem; nicht, dass ein Grundstückseigentümer verrückt spielt.


----------



## philsyncro (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der thread hier ist ja echt nett. Ich bin letztes Jahr in Riva meinen ersten Marathon gefahren und muss sagen dass der Engpass mir ganz schön die Luft raus genommen hat. Ich hoffe wie Ihr alle, dass das nicht wieder passiert. Aber ansonsten fand ich die Strecke TOP. Nur hat es mich wirklich gewundert, wie viele Leute, die einfach nicht fahren können (rauf wie runter) bei so einem Rennen mit fahren. Da wird bei einem bisschen Schotter geschoben und bei etwas größeren Steinchen wird bergab abgestiegen. Vielleicht sollten die vermeintlichen Racer ihre 9 kg Carbonrenner zuhause lassen und sich selbst und den anderen mit einem Fully einen gefallen tun. Und wenn sie schon absteigen, dann wenigstens so, dass man noch vorbeifahren kann....
Von der Strecke her bin ich mir sicher dass die Jungs das schon hinbekommen. Sooner or later. Tranieren muss man sowieso, egal ob die Strecke so oder so lang geht. EInige sollten ihren Schwerpunkt lieber auf Trails rauf, Schotter und Downhills  und RÜCKSICHT legen. 


However, ich freu mich drauf, das bike wiegt keine 15,5 kg mehr, sondern nur noch 14 und die Platzierung sollte dieses mal nich mehr um die 600 sein, sondern in der vorderen Hälfte.

Und wenn einer bergab von hinten "attenzione" ruf, bin ich das    

Irgendwie musste ich das mal los werden.

Gruß Phil


----------



## Reignman (28. Februar 2008)

bike bike schrieb:


> Wie ich schon mal gesagt habe in diesem thread: Bei Kanal Telemedial finde ich mehr konkrete Informationen über das Rennen als bei Plan B usw.
> 
> Und auch wenn die meisten das hier nicht verstehen wollen: Es geht nicht so sehr um die Probleme, einen Marathon zu organisieren. Jeder hat Verständnis dafür, dass es bei Streckenplanungen zu Schwierigkeiten mit Privateigentümern kommt und komplizierte Rechtslagen zu beachten sind.
> 
> ...



so ist es, da ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 

wollen aber ein paar Blinde hier nicht verstehen....


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Februar 2008)

baloo schrieb:


> Der geplannte Anstieg nach San Giovanni finde ich eine schöne Strecke, aber an einigen Stellen sehr steill und eng, da besteht tendenziell wieder Stau-Gefahr.
> 
> Zum Dohnhill von San Giovanni, da glaube ich nicht, dass auf Asphalt abwärts geht, es gibt dort einen Trail der die Apshalt Strasse immer mal wieder kreuzt.
> So viel wie ich mich erinnern kann ist er jedoch sehr ruppig mit einigen hohen Absätzen, daher wieder Stau-Gefahr!
> ...



Ich denke mal daß es bis zum höchsten Punkt hauptsächlich auf Schotter/Asphalt geht, so wie früher. Bis San Giovanni solte sich das Feld dann genügend auseinander gezogen haben.

Oben wirds dann ein paar Trails geben, runter dann wieder so wie wir letztes Jahr rauf gefahren sind. Also ein bissi Trail im oberen Bereich, dann Schotter und der Rest auf Teer. Finde ich vollkommen o.k. und reicht für die Piccola.

Ich fand die Strecke früher über Santa Barbara am besten, da gings auch nur über Teer/Schotter hoch bevor die ersten Trails kamen.


----------



## baloo (28. Februar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Oben wirds dann ein paar Trails geben, runter dann wieder so wie wir letztes Jahr rauf gefahren sind. Also ein bissi Trail im oberen Bereich, dann Schotter und der Rest auf Teer. Finde ich vollkommen o.k. und reicht für die Piccola.


Genau, im unteren Teil, dort wo der Asphalt wieder beginnt, gibt es doch noch ein paar Trails, die dann aber immer mal wieder auf die Strasse zurückführen. Vielleicht bauen sie genau diese dort ein. Ein bischen Nervenkitzel braucht schon noch, sonst wirds zu langweilig!


----------



## <MM> (8. Mai 2008)

Wie war's denn heuer?


----------



## zauberer# (9. Mai 2008)

<MM> schrieb:


> Wie war's denn heuer?



sehr schön, warm, staufrei, schneefrei , Ashpalt/Schotter/Trails im richtigen Verhältnis, Streckenlänge war auf der Grande wie angegeben, Blockstart hat sich bewährt, Strecke gut gekennzeichnet und reichlich Streckenposten und Verpflegungsstände ....
Perfekter Saisonauftakt! 


Das ganze Negativ-Geblubber im Vorfeld von einem "Kenner" hier in diesem Thread war wieder mal nicht mehr als BlaBla


----------



## baloo (9. Mai 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> Das ganze Negativ-Geblubber im Vorfeld von einem "Kenner" hier in diesem Thread war wieder mal nicht mehr als BlaBla


 Kann ich nur zustimmen!
Uli und Plan B haben sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt und aus den Fehlern vom letzten Jahr gelernt! War wie zauberer schon gesagt hat perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garfieldIV (9. Mai 2008)

Bin der gleichen Meinung.

Absolut perfekte Veranstaltung. Wer nicht dabei war, hat was versäumt.


----------



## racing_basti (9. Mai 2008)

ja, war ne richtig klasse veranstaltung.
einziger punkt: am ersten kreisverkehr in arco kurz nach dem start hätte man die spitze gleich links durch den kreisel leiten sollen. so sind die ersten 100 fahrer noch den "langen" weg rechtsrum gefahren und der rest dahinter hat die abkürzung genommen, dadurch ists direkt danach mal kurzzeitig eng geworden. - aber der erste berg kam ja kurz danach ;-)


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Mai 2008)

Oh mann, und ich konnte nicht hin weil der Urlaub meiner Freundin gecancelt wurde......naja, nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle! Hört sich gut an was ihr da schreibt, so ist man es aus verganenen Jahren vom Lago gewohnt! 
Wo ging denn die Grande lang? Also so ungefähr.....


----------



## <MM> (9. Mai 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> sehr schön, warm, staufrei, schneefrei , Ashpalt/Schotter/Trails im richtigen Verhältnis, Streckenlänge war auf der Grande wie angegeben [...] Strecke gut gekennzeichnet und reichlich Streckenposten und Verpflegungsstände ....
> Perfekter Saisonauftakt!


Also so wie 2002 - nur halt ohne Gewitter und Wolkenbruch? - Super!


----------



## scooter_werner (9. Mai 2008)

Kann ich größtenteils bestätigen. Sehr viele Aussteller und viele Bikes zu testen   und angenehme, lockere Athmosphäre.

Der Marathon war auch sehr gut organisiert, auch wenn ich staufrei nicht ganz unterschreiben würde - im ersten Anstieg als es links auf den steilen Pflasterweg ging war schon etwas Stau, aber vor allem danach ging's in deutlich langsamerem Tempo, als ich selber wollte . Alles in allem aber trotzdem akzeptabel.

Die Strecke ging grob so:
Riva rauf nach Tenno - von dort auf Schotter Richtung San Giovanni - oberer Teil Wald/Schotterabfahrt, dann kurz Strasse - Trail - Strasse - Abzweig zur Grande  - diese wie früher zuerst durch die Marocche, dann Strassenanstieg und oberhalb Cavedinesee auf Schotter/Trails - Abzweig Extrema - auf Schotter rauf zum Monte Velo - kurz runter zur Strasse und nochmal auf Waldweg/trail bergauf - dann lange Schotterabfahrt bis Bolognano - und meist auf Teer ins Ziel nach Riva.


----------



## NeoRC (9. Mai 2008)

was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, das im Zielauslauf Kinder und Publikum rumliefen. 
Habe fast ein Kind umgefahren, das ca. 5m hinter im Zielbogen stand.
Wenn man um die letzten Sekunden sprintet, sollte man doch ein paar Meter zum bremsen haben


----------



## dre (10. Mai 2008)

... war ein super Event. Sogar ums Wetter hatte man sich gekümmert. Perfekt!


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2008)

Dann war ich da noch unter den ersten 100 

War ne schöne Strecke!


----------



## iglg (13. Mai 2008)

Zustimmung : Der Marathon war super. Gut organisiert, tolle Strecke, tolle Stimmung. Bei den optimalen Bedingungen habe ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft, die Grande zu fahren .
Hab mich leider (was heisst leider, schön war es) am Vortag hinreißen lassen eine ausgedehnte Tour zu machen, da gabs dann schon mal Krämpfe auf der zweiten Schleife. .

Aber ansonsten wieder ein toller Auftakt für die Bikesaison. Auch beim achten Mal war es wieder klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (19. Mai 2008)

der marathon war geil, super strecke, bin aber nur piccola gefahren.
die messe war ja wohl ein witz ! ...willingen ist um einiges besser, hab eine menge aussteller vermisst ! ...hätte gedacht, dass RIVA größer wäre als die Messe in Willingen.

Naja, Marathon war ja das wichtigste  

Markus


----------



## zauberer# (19. Mai 2008)

Holiday schrieb:


> super strecke, bin aber nur piccola gefahren.
> ...
> 
> 
> Markus



1300km Anreise für dich und dann nur Piccola ist fast schon traurig 
An einem solchen Traumtag echt schade


----------



## Holiday (19. Mai 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> 1300km Anreise für dich und dann nur Piccola ist fast schon traurig
> An einem solchen Traumtag echt schade



hehe... ich war 17 Tage da unten !!!!!!!!!!


----------

